# Gay Characters



## Big Mom (Jul 10, 2013)

How would you react if Kishi came forth and confirmed a character in the manga as homosexual?


----------



## Schiffer (Jul 10, 2013)

I wouldn't mind it if it was done in an appropriate manner. Meaning the character being gay isn't its only identifier , which happens a lot.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 10, 2013)

Wouldn't care, although it'd probably still be better than the Obito reveal.


----------



## Rios (Jul 10, 2013)

Haku, Sai and Naruto are not gays? Well officially they are not I guess.


----------



## Euraj (Jul 10, 2013)

Depends on the motivation. Of course I'd thumb down creating a gay character just to say "there is a gay character in my manga, so I'm cool."


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 10, 2013)

Would be interesting!


----------



## dynasaur (Jul 10, 2013)

Um it wouldn't surprise me. And I wouldn't mind if he did so.


----------



## Puppetry (Jul 10, 2013)

Only if it's merely an aspect of a character instead of the focal point.


----------



## SLB (Jul 10, 2013)

Rios said:


> Haku, Sai and Naruto are not gays? Well officially they are not I guess.



Pretty sure Naruto's shown his interest in females from time to time.

I mean in his own words he said he liked Sakura... I don't think Sai, Haku, or Sasuke have given any kind of attraction females in this series.

And OT, I wouldn't care. In fact I'd respect Kishimoto quite a bit for breaking the mold with a gay character. It would make that character very unique. Progressive thinking.

Seriously, though... Has Sasuke ever once shown any interest in females? Like even one time a blush or something? Because I'm drawing a blank here.


----------



## Rain (Jul 10, 2013)

Get the fuck out.


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jul 10, 2013)

What's an HoU thread doing in the KL...?


MoodyCos said:


> Pretty sure Naruto's shown his interest in females from time to time.
> 
> I mean in his own words he said he liked Sakura... I don't think Sai, Haku, or Sasuke have given any kind of attraction females in this series.
> 
> ...



When has Sasuke showed interest period besides wanting to fight strong shinobi? The guy's pretty asexual...


----------



## Samehadaman (Jul 10, 2013)

Kishi's characters aren't even interested in sex really, so a gay relationship would be no different than what we already have with the absurd friendships like Nardo for Sauce kun and Haku for Zabuza. All relationships are being portrayed as assexual except for Jiraya/Kakashi nosebleeds. 

Asuma was the only guy to get laid in the whole series.


----------



## SLB (Jul 10, 2013)

Alexdhamp said:


> What's an HoU thread doing in the KL...?
> 
> 
> When has Sasuke showed interest period besides wanting to fight strong shinobi? The guy's pretty asexual...



Asexual is actually rather intriguing to be quite honest.

But in all honesty I don't see Kishimoto going any of these routes. Lil' controversial and I'm not sure if Kishi is prepared for any backlash. Quite a few narrow minded people out there.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 10, 2013)

If Naruto was confirmed gay his actions would be much more understandable 


It would be funny if it turned out someone completely unexpected was. Like Kakashi or Itachi


----------



## Moloko (Jul 10, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> It would be funny if it turned out someone completely unexpected was. Like Kakashi or Itachi



If Itachi turned out to be gay, I'm not sure it would be 'completely unexpected'.


----------



## egressmadara (Jul 10, 2013)

> Not Kakashi
> Not Gai
> Not Jiraiya (as if)
> Not Kisame

The rest can be homo for all I care


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jul 10, 2013)

They're fictional characters so I wouldn't really care unless it was very, very stereotypical or somewhat offensive towards homosexuals.


----------



## αce (Jul 10, 2013)

Gay Madara is only Madara.


----------



## Veo (Jul 10, 2013)

Haku and Shizune are gay, aren't they?
No need to make it official to make it true.

I wish Asuma and Kakashi were a gay couple


----------



## Veo (Jul 10, 2013)

Rain said:


> Get the fuck out.



Yeah man, do it!


----------



## Sieves (Jul 10, 2013)

MoodyCos said:


> When has Sasuke showed interest period besides wanting to fight strong shinobi? The guy's pretty asexual...



When has Itachi? Or Neji? Or Sasori? Or Shino? Or Gaara? Frigid characters often show no interest because it would mess with their frigidness. 

On the other hand though, in Shonen manga romance is usually not a key genre/theme, so a lot of characters not having love interests shouldn't really raise any flags. These characters have more pressing matters at stake. 

Honestly I don't see a point in Kishi making a character gay. It's not really an at hand issue and would contribute nothing to the plot.


----------



## abc123 (Jul 10, 2013)

What would be the point?


----------



## Sieves (Jul 10, 2013)

Veo said:


> Haku and Shizune are gay, aren't they?
> No need to make it official to make it true.



I'm not sure about Shizune, but I don't think Haku was ever outright stated as gay. I feel like just because Haku was very beautiful and androgynous we shouldn't immediately assume Kishi was implying he was gay, though. For all we know Kishi didn't even have sexuality on the brain when he created Haku. All we really know is he was very beautiful and androgynous. 

But definitely, it doesn't need to be stated to be implied. Most likely it would probably be left up to the fans imaginations...


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jul 10, 2013)

Sieves said:


> When has Itachi? Or Neji? Or Sasori? Or Shino? Or Gaara? Frigid characters often show no interest because it would mess with their frigidness.
> 
> On the other hand though, in Shonen manga romance is usually not a key genre/theme, so a lot of characters not having love interests shouldn't really raise any flags. These characters have more pressing matters at stake.
> 
> Honestly I don't see a point in Kishi making a character gay. It's not really an at hand issue and would contribute nothing to the plot.



This.

/thread


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 10, 2013)

Rothwell said:


> What would be the point?



isn't it obvious

"kishi writing manga"

kakashi: these ramen noodles reminds me of that time when I fought akatsuki

final villain ramen guy: oh really? how so?

kakashi: because deidara and sasori told me they were gay

juubiteuchi: ...what does that have to do with ramen?

kakashi:  yeah you just reminded me about jiraiya being gay too, his final words that he wrote on the frog were actually "I chased women to hide the truth, I do not follow the same straight path as you". actually most of the characters I ever fought were gay, zabuza, haku, tenten and gai.


^ basically no I don't see the point in kishi revealing a gay character since we already have certain characters who are more than confirmed yet not "confirmed" (oro, sai, juubi)


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 10, 2013)

I meant like not in the manga. Kind of like how JK Rowling confirmed Dumbledore to be gay outside the story. 


It is called Word of Gay, it is a trope, look it up.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jul 10, 2013)

-HakuxZabuza is canon
-Orochimaru is a gay pedo
-Naruto is closet gay and overcompensates by pretending to be attracted to Sakura
-Madara's rivalry/bromance with Hashirama bordered on the obsessive gay stalker side with Hashi not sharing his feels

I could probably go on but you get it. There are gay characters. Believe it.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 10, 2013)

The Rock Lee SD show had this chart: 

The open perverts are not in dispute. The closet perverts are also well established in canon except for Neji, whose thing for Hinata is shown only in side materials such as the Rock Lee show (but he's got the Byakugan - how could he NOT be a closet pervert?!).

I'm not sure what to make of the other two categories. The "Unaffiliated" has three characters who seem to be varying degrees of gay (Sai, Guy, Orochimaru) and also Chouji (straight but food-obsessed - not sure what he was doing there). The "casual perverts" is the most baffling category. Are they straight? Gay? Asexual? Not-appearing-in-this-comedy-spinoff-except-as-cameos?


----------



## Seiji (Jul 10, 2013)

Isn't Haku gay? Do we still need to have some confirmation on that.


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 10, 2013)

Lol, like Chouji isn't secretly crushing on Shikamaru. 

"Unaffiliated" must be another translation for the Japanese term "gay"


----------



## Yagura (Jul 10, 2013)

They're all gay in my mind now anyways so it wouldn't make much of a difference for me.


----------



## Doge (Jul 10, 2013)

It would mean absolutely nothing as relationships play little to no role in this manga.


----------



## butcher50 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> How would you react if Kishi came forth and confirmed a character in the manga as homosexual?



my reaction will be along the lines of "_Oh well, atleast we got this one thing over and done with"_


----------



## Grimsley (Jul 10, 2013)

kakashi is definitley gay. so is orochimaru.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Jul 10, 2013)

Haku and Sai are obviously homosexual.


----------



## Hero (Jul 10, 2013)

Madara and Hashi. Sai, Naruto and Haku.


----------



## RBL (Jul 10, 2013)

i don't like gay people, but that is just an opinion.

in naruto i wouldn't care if someone is gay, as long as is not rock lee/neji/gai/tenten(lesbian)


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 10, 2013)

A characters sexuality is largely irrelevant in a battle shounen, so i wouldn't really care much.


----------



## Rob (Jul 10, 2013)

Sasuke. fgsdfg


----------



## Turrin (Jul 10, 2013)

If it was Madara I'd be happy as his story-line with Hashi would finally make sense.


----------



## happiholic (Jul 10, 2013)

Sieves said:


> When has Itachi? Or Neji? Or Sasori? Or Shino? Or Gaara? Frigid characters often show no interest because it would mess with their frigidness.



Does the fact that Sasuke clearly has a number of interested females make a difference, though?

Anyway, I wouldn't care. Madara acts like he is, already.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 10, 2013)

Might as well get the idea out of your head. The anime peeps sometimes talk to Kishimoto. And they completely left out the boy on boy jutsu scene. So as suspect as male characters may seem...it's best to assume all of them are straight.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 10, 2013)

Marsala said:


> The Rock Lee SD show had this chart:
> 
> The open perverts are not in dispute. The closet perverts are also well established in canon except for Neji, whose thing for Hinata is shown only in side materials such as the Rock Lee show (but he's got the Byakugan - how could he NOT be a closet pervert?!).
> 
> I'm not sure what to make of the other two categories. The "Unaffiliated" has three characters who seem to be varying degrees of gay (Sai, Guy, Orochimaru) and also Chouji (straight but food-obsessed - not sure what he was doing there). The "casual perverts" is the most baffling category. Are they straight? Gay? Asexual? Not-appearing-in-this-comedy-spinoff-except-as-cameos?


wait...Yamato is just a casual pervert? What about the glorious wood of Yamato wood


----------



## Raiden (Jul 10, 2013)

EDIT: uh why was sasuke listed...


----------



## Walkway (Jul 10, 2013)

I'd be extremely happy. A gay character would be really huge.

You can make arguments for Shizune, Zabuza & Haku, and a few others but something concrete would be amazing.


----------



## runsakurarun (Jul 10, 2013)

Wasn't iruka kakashi one of the most popular pairings in Japan back in part1? Though I'd much rather ship Yamato/Kakashi 

Here are the characters who have a gay vibe in my opinion:

Anko
Suigetsu
Juugo
Haku
Madara
Sai
Yamato


----------



## VileNotice (Jul 10, 2013)

Haku's not gay, he's a eunuch. And yes, his voice in the anime is my only evidence. 

Anko, Sai, Sakon, and Orochimaru are the gayest in my opinion, though. Madara and Naruto are psycho fangirls, but I think they're just crazy and obsessive. And Kakashi's bi so that he can enjoy Icha Icha to the utmost extent. 



Brandon Lee said:


> i don't like gay people, but that is just an opinion.



That's called prejudice, lol.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 10, 2013)

I would love for Anko or Shizune to be lesbians.


----------



## PureWIN (Jul 10, 2013)

The candidates are Haku, Shizune, Madara, Itachi, Zabuza, and Sai.

But I actually imagine Kishi pulling someone out of left field like Kankuro.


----------



## butcher50 (Jul 10, 2013)

the naruto series is very (implausibly so) prude when it comes to sexuality compared to other similar series yet at the same time comes off with the most thickest impressions of 'homoerotic' subtext running wild in it.

this is very very weird considering the need for generational replacements in their kind of harsh environment is so immediate and wide-spread that it will just simply and unavoidable force their warrior birthrates and age of pregnancy demographics to be easily on par with our third-world countries (if this was a realistically-written series in these kinds of aspects of course) yet we never get a honest confirmation on that.

is Kishi just too much of a coward (and will rather cater to the yaoi fangirl base to increase sells) or the corporate editors of shounen will never allow him to depict it honestly ?

wake up people, this isn't the kind of culture that will be perfectly fine to wait for you to reach your mid-20 to have kids (for both male and female), you either start having them as soon as possible or you just end up too death too soon to have them at all.


----------



## Jad (Jul 10, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I meant like not in the manga. Kind of like how JK Rowling confirmed Dumbledore to be gay outside the story.
> 
> 
> It is called Word of Gay, it is a trope, look it up.



WOAH! Are you serious?


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 10, 2013)

Jad said:


> WOAH! Are you serious?



You didn't know that? Tons of characters have been confirmed by their creators outside of the series:

Dumbledore
Mr. Simmons from Hey Arnold
Ren and Stimpy (were a couple)
And more that I can't remember


----------



## Hero (Jul 10, 2013)

Itachi I can see gay. He probably is. I honestly can't see him liking women.

. Anko is bi most likely.


----------



## Jad (Jul 10, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> You didn't know that? Tons of characters have been confirmed by their creators outside of the series:
> 
> Dumbledore
> Mr. Simmons from Hey Arnold
> ...



Ren and Stimpy also? Man my mind is blown!

But I remember Ren/or was it Stimpy, hooking up with chicks in the cartoons.


----------



## ImSerious (Jul 10, 2013)

Samehadaman said:


> Asuma was the only guy to get laid in the whole series.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 10, 2013)

Jad said:


> Ren and Stimpy also? Man my mind is blown!
> 
> But I remember Ren/or was it Stimpy, hooking up with chicks in the cartoons.


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 10, 2013)

Jad said:


> Ren and Stimpy also? Man my mind is blown!
> 
> But I remember Ren/or was it Stimpy, hooking up with chicks in the cartoons.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 10, 2013)

Haha if a cartoon were to do something like that today .


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 10, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> Haha if a cartoon were to do something like that today .


To be fair, most of the...overt stuff happened on the *Adult *Party Cartoon.

Like this one.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 10, 2013)

That was hilarious.


----------



## PureWIN (Jul 11, 2013)

Baroxio said:


>



Was that actually from the cartoon? That was way too fucking overt.


----------



## Cord (Jul 11, 2013)

Liking the _No woman, no flirt, means gay_ logic in this thread.



Hero said:


> Itachi I can see gay. He probably is. I honestly can't see him liking women.



Kishi is just incapable of creating a female character that would suit Itachi's standards.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 11, 2013)

Someone once put on confessnaruto tumblr that he was bisexual and he does not believe with 100% certainty that either Naruto or Sasuke are completely straight.

Itachi would not be a surprise to me, neither would Kakashi or Guy for that matter.  Actually, I would not be surprised if Kishimoto himself were bi.


----------



## Cord (Jul 11, 2013)

What about _asexuality_?


----------



## Sykonaut (Jul 11, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> What about _asexuality_?


Asexuality is _ultra_ rare thing, among humans it has prevalence of 1% so only one of Naruto characters can be asexual. All other Naruto characters who don't show any interest in the opposite sex are _just_ gay.


----------



## PureWIN (Jul 11, 2013)

Naruto is most likely heterosexual but is bi-romantic (bi-amorous), meaning that he only wants to have sex with females, but he can fall in love with both genders.

Sasuke is obviously asexual and a-romantic.

Itachi can be anything. His personal life is really ambiguous, but considering how strong he was, he probably could get away with anything regardless of social stigma.


----------



## Cord (Jul 11, 2013)

Sykonaut said:


> Asexuality is _ultra_ rare thing, among humans it has prevalence of 1% so only one of Naruto characters can be asexual. All other Naruto characters who don't show any interest in the opposite sex are _just_ gay.



Associating a real life research outcome (which I suppose you got from our _perfectly reliable_ Wikipedia) with fiction is cute and all. But a writer can make his character asexual, bisexual or even a hermaphrodite, within a snap of his finger*s* if he wanted to. He doesn't need logic nor research to do that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 11, 2013)

Kishi doesn't have to come out and say it.

They just have to take off their shirts and show us how they implanted their love interest's face over their heart.

Madara's also pretty much the only person in the entire manga concerned with fashion sense, so from a politically-incorrect, stereotyping standpoint...



Sykonaut said:


> Asexuality is _ultra_ rare thing, among humans it has prevalence of 1% so only one of Naruto characters can be asexual. All other Naruto characters who don't show any interest in the opposite sex are _just_ gay.



1% is not ultra-rare.


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

I was actually scared that Madara would be a love interest for Mito. Would have ruined it all.


----------



## Cord (Jul 11, 2013)

Imagine if Mito was actually the ultimate cause of the rift that happened between Madara and Hashirama.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 11, 2013)

My disgust knows no bounds right now.



Sieves said:


> I'm not sure about Shizune, but I don't think Haku was ever outright stated as gay. *I feel like just because Haku was very beautiful and androgynous we shouldn't immediately assume Kishi was implying he was gay*, though. For all we know Kishi didn't even have sexuality on the brain when he created Haku. All we really know is he was very beautiful and androgynous.
> 
> But definitely, it doesn't need to be stated to be implied. Most likely it would probably be left up to the fans imaginations...



People think that Haku is gay because he has an extremely pederastic relationship with Zabuza, not because he wore lipstick.


----------



## eurytus (Jul 11, 2013)

If a writer wants a gay character in their work, they should make it happen in their work. Revealing it as a random fact in an interview is retarded, it's like saying oh by the way he's a Libra


----------



## Masa (Jul 11, 2013)

Gay/Lesbian characters:

Shikamaru
Choji (Ino is their ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) hag)
Shizune
Gai
Haku
Zabusa
Sai

Not gay:

Orochimaru (he is in the body of a chick, so him liking cock is technically heterosexual...)


----------



## Raiden (Jul 11, 2013)

PureWIN said:


> Was that actually from the cartoon? That was way too fucking overt.



Yeah wtf is that!


----------



## Fiona (Jul 11, 2013)

> Asuma was the only guy to get laid in the whole series.




This made me lol so hard  



Baroxio said:


>



What in the actual fuck did i just watch


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 11, 2013)

eurytus said:


> If a writer wants a gay character in their work, they should make it happen in their work. Revealing it as a random fact in an interview is retarded, it's like saying oh by the way he's a Libra



Ever notice how much useless information manga/anime/video game creators give out though? It's like every character in existence has defined birthdays, favorite foods, hobbies, blood types, even if it's irrelevant.



Masa said:


> Gay/Lesbian characters:
> 
> Shikamaru
> Choji (Ino is their ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) hag)
> ...



This is such a weird list.


----------



## Fiona (Jul 11, 2013)

Masa said:


> Gay/Lesbian characters:
> 
> *Shikamaru*
> *Choji* (Ino is their ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) hag)
> ...



Thats a joke right?    

They BOTH have shown interest in girls


----------



## Vermin (Jul 11, 2013)

there are a few that are practically confirmed

naruto, sasuke, haku ect...


----------



## tanman (Jul 11, 2013)

I would prefer there to be a gay character than a character who is "revealed" to be gay.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm all for gay naruto characters. As long as they're sexy. Then I can ship them hard


----------



## Yuna (Jul 11, 2013)

MoodyCos said:


> Seriously, though... Has Sasuke ever once shown any interest in females? Like even one time a blush or something? Because I'm drawing a blank here.


Never. Except in "Road to Ninja" where everyone in the alternate universe *acted like their complete opposite selves*. Sasuke turned into this huge Casanova who went around giving roses and throwing one-liners at every girl he saw.

Logically, "our" Sasuke has a pretty high chance of being gay. Naruto could be bisexual. Haku and Sai are definitely gay. Also, Tobirama is the only former Hokage to not have been mentioned to have fathered any children.


----------



## runsakurarun (Jul 11, 2013)

Tobirama also has white fur wrapped around his neck   gay, right?

If you look at actors/actresses that come out as gay, you really can't tell just by the stereotypical traits.  

Just this afternoon, I was surprised when I found out that the actor playing Dr. Simon Tam in Firefly/Serenity is gay and has kids.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 11, 2013)

Tobirama being gay would be awesome. Maybe that's why there are so little Senju left?


----------



## zuul (Jul 11, 2013)

Haku and Zabuza are confirmed flaming Homos and I quite like them.

Character I believe are bisexual/gay :

*Oro* clearly has gay tendencies, but I can see him sexually abusing Anko as well.
*Kabuto :* more gay than bi.
*Madara* : probably bi.  That hateboner for Hashirama
*Sai ?* (he has a very gay outfit, and find Ino ugly).


As for Sasuke he isn't either gay or straight. He's perfectly asexual. The forever alone end seems fitting for him.


----------



## santanico (Jul 11, 2013)

I'd like for a character whom we wouldn't expect to be gay, actually be gay. Like Shikarmaru, Neji, or Tenten


----------



## Rios (Jul 11, 2013)

Naruto liking Sakura could be interpreted as a diversion. He knows she will never do it with him so he drops the bomb every time there are people to see. And she hits him. Well, except for the moment, when she falsely confessed and he put her down. Nope, he wants some sauce, not her.


----------



## Krory (Jul 11, 2013)

tanman said:


> I would prefer there to be a gay character than a character who is "revealed" to be gay.



SPOILER: Even if they're "revealed" to be gay, they're gay.

Or is a homosexual not "gay" until they come out of the closet or are outed?

I'm for the Kakashi-is-gay-as-long-as-it's-not-for-Iruka-because-that-was-fucking-stupid-ten-years-ago-and-it's-still-fucking-stupid-so-just-shut-the-fuck-up-about-it train.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 11, 2013)

I honestly don't understand why so many people think that Sasuke is gay because he hasn't shown interest in girls.

If you don't want to get it on with whatever slut happens to try to molest you, you're gay? I wasn't aware that having some level of dignity and self-control (as well as just not going for whoever walks by) automatically meant you were homosexual.


----------



## Krory (Jul 11, 2013)

I think the most baffling thing is when people think someone is gay because they're not interested in Ino. Ino dresses like a fucking trollop. She did when she was twelve. That's just disturbing. I don't find that shit attractive at all, that makes someone ugly to me.

_WELP, LOOKS LIKE I'M A ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)._

Though note: I'm only "really" gay if I'm caught checking out guys or sucking cock. If I just say that I'm gay, it apparently illegitimizes my claim.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 11, 2013)

I think an interest in the same gender is more important than the lack of interest in the opposite when it comes to determining whether or not a character is gay. 

If that's your criteria, then 75%-95% of the cast is gay.


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

Krory i love you


----------



## Synn (Jul 11, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> How would you react if Kishi came forth and confirmed a character in the manga as homosexual?



I would be delighted


----------



## Sougo (Jul 11, 2013)

It would be exceptionally funny, it would probably be Gai.


----------



## Krory (Jul 11, 2013)

αce said:


> Krory i love you



I get that a lot.

No I don't

@Pika - And not everyone is like your average NFer where they just randomly spout, "I WANT TO SUCK ON DEM TITTIES" or "I'D JUMP ON THAT COCK." A lot of these scenarios, there's some more important things than which of your peers is going to serve as your most appropriate masturbatory fantasy.

"Welp... someone's trying to destroy the world and kill everyone I love but the real _burning_ question that everyone needs to know is... pen0rz or vajayjay... which do I like?"


----------



## Cord (Jul 11, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I honestly don't understand why so many people think that Sasuke is gay because he hasn't shown interest in girls.
> 
> If you don't want to get it on with whatever slut happens to try to molest you, you're gay? I wasn't aware that having some level of dignity and self-control (as well as just not going for whoever walks by) automatically meant you were homosexual.



So true. And apparently, people who have seemingly shown "interest" in girls should be exempted from being considered as _gay_. Those kinds of preconceptions are not always accurate.

They should watch Brokeback Mountain.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 11, 2013)

^ Bisexuality is a lie!  (sarcasm)



krory said:


> I get that a lot.
> 
> No I don't
> 
> ...



No shit, right? 

It's kind of telling how people here think that a lack of having sex fantasies about the opposite gender is automatic proof that you are gay.


----------



## Krory (Jul 11, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> So true. And apparently, people who have seemingly shown "interest" in girls should be exempted from being considered as _gay_. Those kinds of preconceptions are not always accurate.
> 
> They should watch Brokeback Mountain.



I think what throws off some people is they wouldn't consider someone who is bisexual to be "gay" whereas others use that vocabulary term to encompass both.

@Pika - Or just because you don't show sexual fantasies for characters of the same gender means you can't _possibly_ be gay. I wonder if gay NFers have to proclaim every time they're masturbating to another member of the same gender to prove their "Super Clique Gay Status."

This is just fucking stupid.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Jul 11, 2013)

MoodyCos said:


> Pretty sure Naruto's shown his interest in females from time to time.
> 
> I mean in his own words he said he liked Sakura... I don't think Sai, Haku, or Sasuke have given any kind of attraction females in this series.
> 
> ...



Doesn't mean he's gay though


----------



## Krory (Jul 11, 2013)

You know what's funny? Seeing how many people say "[That doesn't mean] (X) is {not} gay!!!" all super-defensive like.

_As if it would suddenly ruin everything, and the world will fucking implode if your favorite character was the same exact person, just preferred beef instead of fish._

"Welp. Sasuke lost _all_ of his Badass Points and has to hand in his Cool Kid Card because now I can't stop thinking about him without a cock in his mouth. Thanks for ruining the past decade of my life, internet."


----------



## Krory (Jul 11, 2013)

Fiona said:


> > Saucekay



You know what's most funny about that?

_That there is nothing wrong with it._




> Im totally asleep matty.
> 
> This is a ghost me.



Go to bed or I'll eat your fucking face.




> Its posts like this that make me love you



 I'll still eat your face. I'll even get recipes from Hannibal.

And now that I've officially marked this thread as mine like some kind of primal beast, I'll be on my way.


----------



## Frawstbite (Jul 11, 2013)

It's no big deal, honestly. The manga doesn't focus on romance, and if it did focus on romance of any kind, I wouldn't bother with it. Not my style, not my business.

I will say that Sasuke rarely shows any interest in any other human being, romantic or otherwise. Knowing that, I should be led to believe that this means he was to be with other men, exclusively?

A lot of you probably aren't all that serious. I've even made my jokes, _but that is quite the leap_.


----------



## Soul King (Jul 11, 2013)

Half of Akatsuki is gay.

Who would pick Tobi as an alter-ego name?


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Jul 11, 2013)

krory said:


> You know what's funny? Seeing how many people say "[That doesn't mean] (X) is {not} gay!!!" all super-defensive like.
> 
> _As if it would suddenly ruin everything, and the world will fucking implode if your favorite character was the same exact person, just preferred beef instead of fish._
> 
> "Welp. Sasuke lost _all_ of his Badass Points and has to hand in his Cool Kid Card because now I can't stop thinking about him without a cock in his mouth. Thanks for ruining the past decade of my life, internet."



Hey...I just see the manga for what it is...Just got tired of the "gay" arguments.
As Naruto and Sasuke were intented to have a brotherly bond,and Sasuke was just too obsessed with his clan to have a romantic interest.

Way to jump to conclusions..I wouldn't care.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 11, 2013)

krory said:


> You know what's funny? Seeing how many people say "[That doesn't mean] (X) is {not} gay!!!" all super-defensive like.
> 
> _As if it would suddenly ruin everything, and the world will fucking implode if your favorite character was the same exact person, just preferred beef instead of fish._
> 
> "Welp. Sasuke lost _all_ of his Badass Points and has to hand in his Cool Kid Card because now I can't stop thinking about him without a cock in his mouth. Thanks for ruining the past decade of my life, internet."



Ironically, most of the people who obsessively call him gay hate him, and seem to think it's some kind of insult.

As for me, I just don't see him as gay whatsoever. If he was, I wouldn't care, but I've never seen an argument for it that doesn't do anything more than show me how badly someone has their priorities screwed up.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 11, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Just to clear things up i dont _actually_ think he is gay.
> 
> Sasuke, Sakura and Obito are all my least fav characters in the whole series.
> 
> I just love to hate them



So you call them gay because you hate them?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 11, 2013)

Fiona said:


> No i call him gay because i know it annoys those who worship him.
> 
> Trolling my friend.
> 
> Trolling



Good cover-up.

Most Sasuke fans I know would still be his fans if he were gay.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 11, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Not a cover up?
> 
> Yes the majority of them would.
> 
> ...



Then to avoid further confusion, it's best not to call a character gay, then immediately say that you don't actually think they are, but you just "love to hate them".

It's awkward, at best, and it definitely makes you sound like you use "gay" as an insult. Maybe you don't, but you should realize how I made that conclusion.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jul 11, 2013)

It would add next to nothing and it certainly won't make this manga any better.


----------



## Sieves (Jul 11, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> My disgust knows no bounds right now.
> People think that Haku is gay because he has an extremely pederastic relationship with Zabuza, not because he wore lipstick.



Well reign it in.
Eh. It looked more like extreme devotion on my end. I mean he was a child - he's clearly not thinking "how can I get in his pants". If anything wouldn't it be Zabuza who was gay and a p*d*p**** and Haku just a too-trusting child? In reality I think their relationship was characterized more as (Master to slave/tool) than anything else. Then again I was also only 12 when I watched it originally and I haven't seen it since, so there's that.


----------



## Krory (Jul 11, 2013)

Sieves said:


> Well reign it in.
> Eh. It looked more like extreme devotion on my end. I mean he was a child. If anything wouldn't it be Zabuza who was gay and a p*d*p**** and Haku just a too-trusting child? Then again I was also only 12 when I watched it originally and I haven't seen it since, so there's that.



Technically, probably an ephebophile - Haku was 15 at the time so likely hit puberty. And that's assuming that was how Zabuza felt, though it's pretty clear that Zabuza really didn't give a shit until the very end so I doubt that was a factor at all. Much like can be perceived of any situation, Haku could've just been deeply emotionally attached to Zabuza... but that doesn't also mean he's _not_ gay.

Which, again, doesn't really matter.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 11, 2013)

Sieves said:


> Well reign it in.



I was talking about what Cordelia said. Reread. 



> Eh. It looked more like extreme devotion on my end. I mean he was a child - he's clearly not thinking "how can I get in his pants". If anything wouldn't it be Zabuza who was gay and a p*d*p**** and Haku just a too-trusting child? In reality I think their relationship was characterized more as (Master to slave/tool) than anything else. Then again I was also only 12 when I watched it originally and I haven't seen it since, so there's that.



I don't know how it was portrayed in the anime but the manga was pretty intense about it. The whole wanting-to-die-beside-him-cupping-his-face was a little different. A desire to die beside your friend in battle isn't saying anything, but the latter aspect of it is something you'd do more for a love interest. But that's just me.


----------



## Dominus (Jul 11, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Tobirama being gay would be awesome. Maybe that's why there are so little Senju left?


----------



## zuul (Jul 11, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't know how it was portrayed in the anime but the manga was pretty intense about it. The whole wanting-to-die-beside-him-cupping-his-face was a little different. A desire to die beside your friend in battle isn't saying anything, but the latter aspect of it is something you'd do more for a love interest. But that's just me.



It was really gay in the anime as well.


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah there are a lot of gay characters in this manga (according to fangirls). 

Sasuke and Itachi = i*c*st p*d*p**** gay relationship
Orochimaru and Kabuto = gay ala Smithers and Mr.Burns 
Kakashi and Obito = gay
Madara and Hashirama = ultragay
Naruto and Sasuke = (gay)^2
Minato = a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) (only got married to a woman to become hokage, then killed himself to avoid the hetero lifestyle) 
Zabuza and Haku = p*d*p**** gay relationship (not father/son relationship, that would be silly) 

The evidence is presented and the case closed, everyone is gay and/or p*d*p**** in this manga. I guess art imitates life, heh.


----------



## zuul (Jul 11, 2013)

Naruto Fighto said:


> Yeah there are a lot of gay characters in this manga (according to fangirls).
> 
> Sasuke and Itachi = i*c*st p*d*p**** gay relationship
> *Orochimaru and Kabuto = gay ala Smithers and Mr.Burns *
> ...



I think the bold are actually true. 

The rest is just bromance.


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Jul 11, 2013)

zuul said:


> I think the bold are actually true.
> 
> The rest is just bromance.



Suigetsu and Sasuke = gay


----------



## zuul (Jul 11, 2013)

Naruto Fighto said:


> Suigetsu and Sasuke = gay



I wouldn't mind, actually. It would be hott


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Jul 11, 2013)

zuul said:


> I wouldn't mind, actually. It would be hott



fangirl.... you do realize if every man was gay there would be no men left for women?

So that means no Suigetsu x Karin pairing. Unless you are thinking about bisexual utopia where everyone fucks everyone. In that case the pairing would still be possible.


----------



## Miyoshi (Jul 11, 2013)

Haku is the obvious but the most polarizing character to be homosexual is Sasuke.
He hasn't figured out that he's interested in men yet but he also hasn't realized he isn't interested in women either. Just like his big bro. Apparently Madara is suspect as well.

That's right, the clan with the largest fan base is represented by self-destructive homosexuals.

UOENO it.


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Jul 11, 2013)

Miyoshi said:


> Haku is the obvious but the most polarizing character to be homosexual is Sasuke.
> He hasn't figured out that he's interested in men yet but he also hasn't realized he isn't interested in women either. Just like his big bro. Apparently Madara is suspect as well.
> 
> That's right, the clan with the largest fan base is represented by self-destructive homosexuals.
> ...



I think the Uchiha clan has the largest fanbase because it has the most powerful characters. And also all the women want them, ironically both in manga and in real world. Uchihas have the most female fans. 

It is interesting that you say Sasuke is gay and then proceed to say "he just hasn't figured out he's attracted to men yet" lol. If you are going to go by that logic then everyone is gay but they just haven't figured it out yet. You must be straight, but you haven't figured out you're attracted to women yet.


----------



## SLB (Jul 11, 2013)

Rios said:


> Naruto liking Sakura could be *interpreted as a diversion*. He knows she will never do it with him so he drops the bomb every time there are people to see. And she hits him. Well, except for the moment, when she falsely confessed and he put her down. Nope, he wants some sauce, not her.



I dunno... I saw blushing back in the day. Plus we have the peeping, and that sexy jutsu he's so fond of. And yeah he doesn't want Sakura *now*. 

It'll be way too tricky for Kishi to pull of the Nardo gay thing. Even if he really wants to. Even Sasuke's a stretch after road to ninja (regardless of it being filler).

Kishi fucked everything up with those hetero moments in part 1 and early part 2. And I think we all know he wants to take those back


----------



## PureWIN (Jul 11, 2013)

You guys act as if homos can't have hetero moments and heteros can't have homo moments. Do you basement dwellers actually live in the real world?


----------



## SLB (Jul 11, 2013)

PureWIN said:


> You guys act as if homos can't have hetero moments and heteros can't have homo moments. Do you basement dwellers actually live in the real world?



This if fiction. Not the real world...

Taking things at face value in a genre like shonen (especially when the topic at hand is homosexuality) is not strange at all. If I see a male character checking a female out, I will presume his preference is females. It's not like Kishi gave us a reason to believe otherwise.


----------



## RBL (Jul 11, 2013)

Masa said:


> Gay/Lesbian characters:
> 
> Shikamaru
> Choji (Ino is their ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) hag)
> ...




lol Gai is not gay. he is a true man bro.

Itachi is not gay either.

and shikamaru looks like the little version of asuma, so i don't find him gay

GAY CHARACTERS :

1.- Sai
2.- probably sasuke
3.- naruto might be just bi, but not gay at all
4.- i have a strong feeling that madara is gay.
5.- orochimaru might be gay too.
6.- minato is bisexual IMO


----------



## -JT- (Jul 11, 2013)

I think it'd be cool if a generally well-respected character like Kakashi turned out to be gay. It'd show that one can still be badass and gay, as in real life.


----------



## alcoholmixture (Jul 11, 2013)

I just think poor Kishi feels that women are hard to self-identify with, and he wants to write a manga about bonds, and at some point things become tense enough to sound sexual.
 But really Madara sounds really suspicious Calling women ugly and all. His mentality is more like that of a traditional woman too, imho.


----------



## Miyoshi (Jul 11, 2013)

Naruto Fighto said:


> I think the Uchiha clan has the largest fanbase because it has the most powerful characters. And also all the women want them, ironically both in manga and in real world. Uchihas have the most female fans.
> 
> It is interesting that you say Sasuke is gay and then proceed to say "he just hasn't figured out he's attracted to men yet" lol. If you are going to go by that logic then everyone is gay but they just haven't figured it out yet. You must be straight, but you haven't figured out you're attracted to women yet.



"Don't be so sensitive. If you wanna get fucked in the ass that's between you and whosever else's dick it is."

Doesn't it only validate my claim if all of these women love them yet they show no interest, mainly in Sasuke's case? Damn sure doesn't hurt my claim thats for sure. Madara is obsessed with Hashirama and his wood. Itachi is just plain suspect. Lol
Women love pretty boys and the Uchiha happen to have very delicate and feminine features.

Don't get me wrong, I like the Uchiha characters. I'm 50/50 with Uchiha fans.
But I must say, your response gives me the impression that we've just weeded out 1 gay Uchiha Stan.


----------



## zuul (Jul 11, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I think it'd be cool if a generally well-respected character like Kakashi turned out to be gay. It'd show that one can still be badass and gay, as in real life.



I think Zabuza already demonstrated it.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jul 11, 2013)

Lee and Gai would be my choice if any of the characters came out as homosexual.


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Jul 11, 2013)

Miyoshi said:


> Doesn't it only validate my claim if all of these women love them yet they show no interest, mainly in Sasuke's case? Damn sure doesn't hurt my claim thats for sure.



99 percent of characters don't show any interest in females, not just the Uchihas. Because this is a shonen manga so the focus is on fighting, not loving. You are singling out the Uchihas because of your negative bias, or simply put - you are a hater. 



> Don't get me wrong, I like the Uchiha characters.



You lie. If you are going to be a hater, at least be honest. After calling the Uchihas "gay maniacs" you expect me to believe you like them? What is next, you are going to claim it's a good thing they got exterminated like most of the Uchiha haters do?    



> I'm 50/50 with Uchiha fans.



You mean you are not in good terms with the Uchiha fans that call you out on your bullshit?


> But I must say, your response gives me the impression that we've just weeded out 1 gay Uchiha Stan.



I must say you are not very intelligent, besides revealing yourself as a big homophobe and an Uchiha hater.


----------



## Miyoshi (Jul 11, 2013)

Naruto Fighto said:


> 99 percent of characters don't show any interest in females, not just the Uchihas. Because this is a shonen manga so the focus is on fighting, not loving. You are singling out the Uchihas because of your negative bias, or simply put - you are a hater.



Oh, is that right? I think you may be onto something, but lets try my evaluation on the matter at hand, shall we? In a topic focused on "what if" scenarios, hypothetically asking what characters appear to be gay, I chose a few of the Uchiha front runners. (Not the entire clan just to point out) They show enough evidence for me to make an assumption as you've so maliciously done. Yet, because of this, and my reasoning behind pointing out said front runners, I, Miyoshi, get labeled an Uchiha hater. *Gasp* Wow, my forum feelings were just crushed. I guess I am an Uchiha hater, because I constantly see educated Uchiha fans with very biased opinions, or down right fucktard Uchiha fans with very stupid opinions. So anything said against these Uchiha fans and their beloved is sacreligious, and deemed worthy only of being considered animosity. In that case, I suppose you would have a point, sir. 



Naruto Fighto said:


> You lie. If you are going to be a hater, at least be honest. After calling the Uchihas "gay maniacs" you expect me to believe you like them? What is next, you are going to claim it's a good thing they got exterminated like most of the Uchiha haters do?



I mean, I guess, if you say so Dr. Phil. I'm a hater that's bias toward the Uchiha. I'm not allowed to like them because I spoke negatively toward some of them and if I claim that I do it's damage control. If that's how you're going to be able to sleep better tonight, then be my guest and hand those opinions around like govt cheese. If those characters I spoke on HADN'T only shown no interest in female characters, but also HADN'T shown unhealthy addictions toward male characters and other questionable things, excuse me for pointing them out in the sprit of what OP's thread has asked that we focus on. I'd suggest the same about Orochimaru and Kabuto an their obsessions with the Uchiha. I'd say the same for Naruto if he didn't have a major crush on Sakura for majority of the series... Btw I said self-destructing homosexuals if you want to be technical about things.



Naruto Fighto said:


> You mean you are not in good terms with the Uchiha fans that call you out on your bullshit?



No I have never been checked or "called on my bullshit" by any Uchiha fans. I've never even been in highlighted disagreement with an Uchiha fan that could actually conduct a mature conversation, in a serious debate, with plausible material brought into each topic. Trolls on the other hand, have made themselves known in failed attempts to, well, troll. The Uchiha fan base shelter many trolls. I happen to be on good terms with educated members who are Uchiha fans. Not all, just some.



Naruto Fighto said:


> I must say you are not very intelligent, besides revealing yourself as a big homophobe and an Uchiha hater.



Ouch. I'm not only a hater, I'm fuckin homophobic too. Well I'll be god damned.  I'm gonna have to holla at some of the friends of mine who happen to be gay and let them know about these latest development. I suppose in the sport of good forum debating, I am an Uchiha hater. When I find an overwhelming fan base with skewed opinions, shouting it as if they were scriptures right from the bible, I feel obligated to humble those opinions if necessary. 

Now that you actually have been presented material on a little bit of who I am and what I represent, feel free to make your assessments. You come off as someone who's educated, but your opinion of me and my opinions remain irrelevant. 

You have a good day.


----------



## Krory (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh look, everyone is still considering homosexuality to either be a _bad quality_ or done solely for "hotness factor."

I bet fans like this make Kishimoto want to kill himself.


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Jul 11, 2013)

Miyoshi said:


> Ouch. I'm not only a hater, I'm fuckin homophobic too. Well I'll be god damned.  I'm gonna have to holla at some of the friends of mine who happen to be gay and let them know about these latest development.



I am really surprised to hear you have gay friends. Oh well, I guess you don't let your personal opinions about gays ruin your friendships so good for you. 


> I suppose in the sport of good forum debating, I am an Uchiha hater. When I find an overwhelming fan base with skewed opinions, shouting it as if they were scriptures right from the bible, I feel obligated to humble those opinions if necessary.



Uchiha haters have the most skewed opinions out of all the fanbases. What would you say to fans that think killing off the Uchihas is a good thing or that every Uchiha is evil because of the "curse of hatred"?
To me, that kind of reasoning is the worst thing I've seen out of all the fanbases. Well I understand the frustration people must feel when Uchihas dominate the manga but too much is too much. So I don't take kindly to Uchiha bashing, Uchiha fans are reasonable fans compared to Uchiha haters.


----------



## αce (Jul 11, 2013)

> Uchiha fans are reasonable fans compared to Uchiha haters.



this is so true


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 11, 2013)

Gay men are real men too


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 11, 2013)

This is a Kids Manga!!!!


----------



## Veo (Jul 11, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> lol Gai is not gay. he is a true man bro



FYI, all gay men are... men. Many of my gay friends are more masculine than you and me together, if that's what you are implying.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 11, 2013)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> This is a Kids Manga!!!!



And your point is?


----------



## Veo (Jul 11, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> And your point is?



Nice one


----------



## Rios (Jul 11, 2013)

Gay men are actually more men than their hetero counterparts. We all fear the image of an enemy cock up our ass. They dont.


----------



## ice77 (Jul 11, 2013)

Inb4 Sasgay jokes..oh to late. 

Nevertheless there seems to be alot of those asexual characters here like Sai and Sasuke who have more urgent things to do then go find themselves some girls. 

None the less it's a shounen so romance is not important factor here. Hence why lots of the time many characters comes of as asexual to western audiences. 

Naruto gay? What next we'll go out and say Jiraiya is a closet gay also? Need to stop this.


----------



## Krory (Jul 11, 2013)

Rios said:


> Gay men are actually more men than their hetero counterparts. We all fear the image of an enemy cock up our ass. They dont.



Still probably one of the least offensive things said in this thread.


----------



## RBL (Jul 11, 2013)

butthurt people commething ITT.

stop your 'we are all equal k, gay men are men too, k?.

stop you pro-homosexuals, it's okay if you want to be gay, but some times people like this (the defensors) ruin the funny part of the life (thread) and not just the pro-homosexuals, but the moralfags in general.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 11, 2013)

izumo and kotetsu are more or a less a canon couple in the manga, and they definitely are in the anime, so...


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 11, 2013)

Lol I forgot about them. Yeah they are pretty much confirmed


----------



## Strauss (Jul 11, 2013)

Hmm.....whatever Kishi intended, to me (a Westerner), I can definitely see how people would interpret Haku and Zabuza as gay.  _Maybe_ Orochimaru, but that would be even more of a stretch.


----------



## Default (Jul 11, 2013)

Masa said:


> Orochimaru (he is in the body of a chick, so him liking cock is technically heterosexual...)



He's actually in Zetsu's body. This means that he can't have anal since Zetsus cant even poop. Orochimaru confirmed for most manly man since the Zetsus are all dead now.


----------



## Fiona (Jul 11, 2013)

Naruto Fighto said:


> Yeah there are a lot of gay characters in this manga (according to fangirls).
> 
> Sasuke and Itachi = i*c*st p*d*p**** gay relationship
> Orochimaru and Kabuto = gay ala Smithers and Mr.Burns
> ...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 11, 2013)

Why does anyone think that Minato is attracted to men?  Did he do something at some point that I just missed?

The only characters that have done _anything_ that could be considered a hint that they are attracted to someone else of the same gender are:

- Madara (no explanation needed)
- Zabuza (discussed already)
- Haku (discussed already)
- Hashirama (probably bi; got married but still obsessed with a dude)
- Shizune (honestly probably not, but has a serious girlcrush)
- Suigetsu (his obsession with ruining Sasuke's love life could be taken  2 ways)
- Kabuto (Kabuto has screamed Mr. Smithers forever)

That's it, really, and many probably aren't gay. Never got the impression that Sai was gay despite some of his comments. Orochimaru, neither.



alcoholmixture said:


> I just think poor Kishi feels that women are hard to self-identify with, and he wants to write a manga about bonds, and at some point things become tense enough to sound sexual.
> But really Madara sounds really suspicious Calling women ugly and all. *His mentality is more like that of a traditional woman too*, imho.



Madara has PMS. 

The funniest thing about his misogynistic comments is that he was also saying that Hashirama was the most beautiful person in the world, because he was essentially saying "Strong people are beautiful, strong Senju most of all. Oh yea and women suck, to clear up any confusion there."


----------



## santanico (Jul 11, 2013)

Fiona said:


> No i call him gay because i know it annoys those who worship him.
> 
> Trolling my friend.
> 
> Trolling



only the poser sauce fans would be insulted, thanks for weeding out the bad ones


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 11, 2013)

well if we can have gay and pedo relations in dragon ball z, then why not naruto? I mean kishi was inspired by dragon ball Z after all


----------



## animeguy91 (Jul 11, 2013)

Naruto looks like a strong contender to me. Transforms himself into a girl and dedicates his life to chasing after a boy that hates him.


----------



## Kage (Jul 11, 2013)

My shock would be on par to waking up and discovering I do in fact still have toes.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jul 12, 2013)

minato aint gay cos he banged mikoto with straps on behind Kushina self ass looking man's back .


----------



## Saru (Jul 12, 2013)

In the same manga as Minato? Come on, now.


----------



## PureWIN (Jul 12, 2013)

Nemo said:


> izumo and kotetsu are more or a less a canon couple in the manga, and they definitely are in the anime, so...



I think we can all come to unanimous agreement that those two definitely have _something_ going on. Same age; both the same level of attractiveness; always together.


----------



## alcoholmixture (Jul 12, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> The funniest thing about his misogynistic comments is that he was also saying that Hashirama was the most beautiful person in the world, because he was essentially saying "Strong people are beautiful, strong Senju most of all. Oh yea and women suck, to clear up any confusion there."



 That was obvious, how could anyone read it any other way?
  Fans of both sexes in my country (pretty traditional country, once used to having big families with more than two generations, and in-laws..etc living together) see the hints, and almost all see it as HashiMada.
  The guys laugh at Madara for that attitude, especially for asking Hashi whether he was as important as Tobirama. Tobirama-Mads interactions too, typically between in-laws. They also laugh at Hashi for failing at managing his household.  While almost every single girl I see on Naruto forums seem to sympathize and identify with Mads much more. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




  Their dynamic even as boys was pretty much that of romantic couples. 
Boys normally befriend each other either in a straight forward way, or they fight first and become friends later, or something like that, as far as I understand it.

Here, nothing like that. Tell me if I read this story in the wrong way:

First episode: Boy flirted first. Girl liked him already, but raised her barrier high (because girls are/were always in a more vulnerable position), but the suitor was experienced. He feigned weaknesses - he made it as if he was hurt and misunderstood, and very apologetic. Girl felt like a bitch. She didn't want to be seen as a bitch, so she dropped her barrier *immediately*. Mission complete! Ice queen was melted    Suitor knew that proving he was manly and strong later would leave even more of an impression. 

 Unfortunately their families interfered. He didn't want to give up and would challenge his family if needed, but she chose to obey and be loyal to her blood and flesh.

Second episode: Both became adults. He now proposed, but he made a mistake, the kind of mistake manipulative extroverts usually make: he made a show out of it, trying to present her with all the material interests she would gain, and his authority too  (Notice the way he "proposed": "You can't win anyway", "I sent the truce. If you want to protect the Uchiha, just stop it"). She understood that he now had the mindset that she belonged to him already, and she couldn't do anything but saying "yes". She felt offended. He needed to be taught a lesson. She would only come to him as an equal partner. He realized the mistake, and proved himself. They married. 

Final episode: She moved in with his family. All hell broke loose. His brother now felt that he was in a vulnerable position. He didn't want her to become Head of the household later (notice how all of them already supposed Hashi would die first, without any reason at all, as if he was much older than both). The worse thing was that her guy also didn't help much.  He tried to be kind to her, but something else always interfered. Interests of the family, opinions of others..etc  Instead of proving to her that she had an absolutely safe place, he told her that she should work on making all the doubtful people accept her. Good suitor, bad lover, horrible husband, have you heard that? She left, telling him that he would never put her first, secretly hoping that he would give up on everything to win her back. She was wrong. As a successful man, he had many things to lose. And he now thought she was a crazy obsessive bitch, and evryone else thought that she was power hungry and selfish, and no one understood that as a woman who had lost everything, she had only him to lose. And then the rest


 See? It reaches the point if Mads was a woman, things wouldn't have changed at all! I'm normally not even an yaoi fan, but this isn't about one or two moments, but the whole story giving that vibe. Unlike many, I do understand Mads as a leader ad a human in general for those moments when he put Izuna first, or when he asked Hashi to prove himself. But it is his general, natural mentality as a whole: dedicates himself only to 2-3 people, thinks about "protecting" (passive) rather than conquering and wiping out all threats (active, the brutal way) or uniting (active, the nice way), has a self-blaming tendency, cares a lot about ONE person's opinion, gives up on a fight for social positions quickly.. etc that's pretty much a woman who has been trained to think in a traditional woman's way (nothing's wrong with that, but as a politician, it was clear why he lost!) 
 Tobirama, on the hand, naturally possessed a heart that was just as sensitive and vulnerable (or maybe even more), but the way he acted was pretty much a man's and a statesman's way (good or bad).  For example, both  were angry with the fact that Hashi thought it was his natural right to put or not put people in their places, but Tobirama kept a calm face and told him "Well, Brother has your way of thinking, but let's consider others'opinions too", when our Mads..  







 Hashi, well... Guess he would love to "fill" all things beautiful "with love" like his wife Mito suggests:amazed A soul with overflowing love that doesn't discriminate:amazed


----------



## Chibason (Jul 12, 2013)

Zabuza and Haku...'nuff said


----------



## zuul (Jul 12, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why does anyone think that Minato is attracted to men?  Did he do something at some point that I just missed?
> 
> The only characters that have done _anything_ that could be considered a hint that they are attracted to someone else of the same gender are:
> 
> ...



Oro is bisexual, to me.  he clearly wanted some sauce, but I don't doubt he sexually abused young Anko back in the days. 

And I prefer to believe Sui is in the heterosexual team, because I think he has better chemistry with Karin.


----------



## eurytus (Jul 12, 2013)

zuul said:


> And I prefer to believe Sui is in the heterosexual team, because I think he has better chemistry with Karin.



yeah Sui and Karin have the bickering couple chemistry, but Kishi keeps dropping hints Sui cares about Sasuke more than Karin 



butcher50 said:


> the naruto series is very (implausibly so) prude when it comes to sexuality compared to other similar series yet at the same time comes off with the most thickest impressions of 'homoerotic' subtext running wild in it.
> 
> is Kishi just too much of a coward (and will rather cater to the yaoi fangirl base to increase sells) or the corporate editors of shounen will never allow him to depict it honestly ?
> 
> wake up people, this isn't the kind of culture that will be perfectly fine to wait for you to reach your mid-20 to have kids (for both male and female), * you either start having them as soon as possible or you just end up too death too soon to have them at all.*




That's why Kishi let so many clans die out, LOL

I don't think he deliberately targeted at the yaoi fanbase, you can tell he enjoys writing bromance way more than romance.  Most of his heterosexual teenage readers wouldn't even notice the homoerotic subtext anyway, in the genre of shounen, this is normal friendship. When I watched the show when I was 13, I didn't find anything gay about it.


----------



## Hayn (Jul 12, 2013)

Guy and Lee obviously


----------



## zuul (Jul 12, 2013)

eurytus said:


> yeah Sui and Karin have the bickering couple chemistry, but Kishi keeps dropping hints Sui cares about Sasuke more than Karin



He obssesivelly 'hates' on Karin.
Karin is clearly the one he cares the most about.

Now he just needs to realize his feelings.

The one who is gay for Sasuke is Juugo.


----------



## eurytus (Jul 12, 2013)

zuul said:


> He obssesivelly 'hates' on Karin.
> Karin is clearly the one he cares the most about.
> 
> Now he just needs to realize his feelings.
> ...



He doesn't hate her, just enjoys teasing her, they make good comic relief. But some of the stuff he said to Karin is annoying like "you'd been beaten by many other people before Sasuke". Juugo is gay for Kimmimaro.


----------



## Jesse_Kirino (Jul 12, 2013)

It's funny how many try to show how "cool" they are with the gay concept, as long as it's not their favorite character.

Except for fangirls. Fangirls don't count.


----------



## zuul (Jul 12, 2013)

eurytus said:


> He doesn't hate her, just enjoys teasing her, they make good comic relief. But some of the stuff he said to Karin is annoying like "you'd been beaten by many other people before Sasuke". Juugo is gay for Kimmimaro.



Kimimaro is dead, Sauce is the replacement.

And speaking of gay character, Kimimaro certainly fits the bill. He's like Haku, except that unlike Zabuza, Oro never cared about him.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 12, 2013)

Gai.

I know he molests little kids judging by that smile:



Oh and don't forget that pose:


----------



## shadowmaria (Jul 12, 2013)

I wouldn't care. It wouldn't affect my enjoyment of the manga.


----------



## Jad (Jul 12, 2013)

Rios said:


> Gay men are actually more men than their hetero counterparts. We all fear the image of an enemy cock up our ass. They dont.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 12, 2013)

I would like it. Why not?


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jul 12, 2013)

Samehadaman said:


> Asuma was the only guy to get laid in the whole series.



 probably the funniest response in the thread


----------



## Strauss (Jul 12, 2013)

I bet if Kishimoto did what J.K. Rowling did (announce that Dumbledore is gay after it had been written, although it was never very clear in the books), it would have to be with Itachi.  There was the thing where Tobi said he killed his "lover", though we never knew who that was.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 12, 2013)

I really didn't think this topic would generate this much of a response. I personally wouldn't care, as long as it isn't Sasuke and Naruto... That is the most unhealthy relationship I think I have ever viewed in fiction. It worries me that Kishi thinks this is how any male teenagers react to each other.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 12, 2013)

Strauss said:


> I bet if Kishimoto did what J.K. Rowling did (announce that Dumbledore is gay after it had been written, although it was never very clear in the books), it would have to be with Itachi.  There was the thing where Tobi said he killed his "lover", though we never knew who that was.



Mangaka said he is the type to have a girlfriend.


----------



## Suuki (Jul 12, 2013)

Since Naruto is a shounen anime, I wouldn't imagine much romance going on. Even if romance was to happen, it would seemed forced. I can't talk for anything that is in the manga, though.. (I just don't read it.. ) 
NaruSaku, NaruHina and SasuSaku are all very much flawed. That is why I tend to stay out of canon pairing debates.. Because at this point any romance that happens wouldn't be that great. (l would prefer an open or implied ending to a rushed one.. With a little exception to NaruSaku)
I guess that is what we have Doujinshi's/Fanfics for.. Where the writers can actually have time to build strong pairings/relationships, with of course, creative freedom !! 
I personally don't think Kishimoto will reveal a character as gay, nor do I want him too. It just has nothing to do with the plot. But none of us can't deny that he has at least STRONGLY hint at certain gay pairings. And it isn't like he has to outright confirm these pairings for it to be true. (TsunadexJiraiya is one example of a pairing that wasn't exactly confirmed but is very much canon.)
Everyone perceives anime differently.. Some of us may be completely convinced of a pairing.. Others may not.. 

*Characters I personally see as gay/or could be gay*

*1.Naruto -* To be more exact.. bisexual. But only for Sasuke.. Let's admit it, Sasuke makes a hotter girl than Sakura.. (Sasuke just looks WAY too much like his mom.. and we can't deny he is a girly boy) I could imagine Naruto being confused about his feelings. Naruto is in a way like a damsel in distress chasing after the guy he can never have (and that continuously tries to kill him) It really is quite sad how obseesed he is.. He even had a panic attack after what happened on the five kage summit and wishes upon stars for Sasuke .. After all of the attempts on his life, he still chases after him..  Even Sakura has given up on Sasuke by this point and has tried to kill him. 
Even though NaruSasu is quite the unhealthy relationship, I can't help but feel for these two.. They have such great chemistry. if chemistry means always beating on eachother They are also the most developed characters in the series, who both have the most developed relationships with eachother. 
So yes, Naruto has a boycrush on Sasuke.. Not like anyone needed me to confirm this either.. 
*2. Sasuke-* A million girls flirt with you and shows absolutly no attraction to woman whatsoever?If it was just for this, I would call him an asexual. I just can't imagine Sasuke with any woman at all. When Sasuke is in the dark, Naruto is there to pull him out, and I just find that so sweet. I can't wait for the day when Sasuke gets the stick out of his ass. And let's not forget that the only person in the whole series who was really able to get any type of reaction out of him was Naruto. 
*3. Anko-* 'cmon.. raped as a child by Orochi? She probably got traumatized by his saggy snake balls and now likes woman.. And I could totally imagine her as a lesbian.. <33
*4. Orochimaru and Kabuto-* Orochi's main interest seems to be little boys.. And Sasuke. He "wants Sasuke's body.. " He wants him to "Be his vessel" .. And what is up with the suductive way that he talks? He couldn't be more like a p*d*p**** if he tried. And poor little Kabuto got to old for Orochi and he no longer wants him. 
*5. Izumo and Kotetsu-* These two are practically canon.
*6. Sai-* He is like an black canvas.. He can go both ways. Right know, however, he is leaning toward homo.

And basically what everyone else said about Madara 



Marsala said:


> The Rock Lee SD show had this chart:
> 
> The open perverts are not in dispute. The closet perverts are also well established in canon except for Neji, whose thing for Hinata is shown only in side materials such as the Rock Lee show (but he's got the Byakugan - how could he NOT be a closet pervert?!).
> 
> I'm not sure what to make of the other two categories. The "Unaffiliated" has three characters who seem to be varying degrees of gay (Sai, Guy, Orochimaru) and also Chouji (straight but food-obsessed - not sure what he was doing there). The "casual perverts" is the most baffling category. Are they straight? Gay? Asexual? Not-appearing-in-this-comedy-spinoff-except-as-cameos?





Jeαnne said:


> wait...Yamato is just a casual pervert? What about the glorious wood of Yamato wood



You can be gay and a pervert.. Just saying.. xD Actually, being a pervert makes you more likely to be gay.. maybe? I could see it. At least for Naruto-kun.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 12, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> How would you react if Kishi came forth and confirmed a character in the manga as homosexual?


As if we need confirmation from Kishi.


----------



## Jagger (Jul 12, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> You didn't know that? Tons of characters have been confirmed by their creators outside of the series:
> 
> Dumbledore
> Mr. Simmons from Hey Arnold
> ...


Wait wut...


----------



## Gabe (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't care if my favorite characters are gay honestly. Naruto and madara are my two favorite characters and they act gay most of the time. Because they are in love with their rivals. Who cares


----------



## Raiden (Jul 12, 2013)

I still don't get why Sasuke is on that thing : /.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Jul 12, 2013)

Today I learned Ren & Stimpy were in a homosexual relationship together. My mind just fucking exploded...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 13, 2013)

Why is Orochimaru not considered a pervert in that chart? 



Black Banana said:


> I still don't get why Sasuke is on that thing : /.



It seems to be either "I hate Sasuke so he's gay", or "I know he doesn't act gay, but I ship NaruSasu so he's gay."


----------



## Fiona (Jul 13, 2013)

Oro I feel is one of the biggest pervs of the whole series


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 13, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Wait wut...





BrokenBonds said:


> Today I learned Ren & Stimpy were in a homosexual relationship together. My mind just fucking exploded...



You're welcome!
Also I always thought Suigetsu was gay and him and Karin fought over Sasuke


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 13, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Oro I feel is one of the biggest pervs of the whole series



I know. There should be a special branch just for Orochimaru-level pervs.


----------



## Krory (Jul 13, 2013)

*YOU LEAVE MY ORO-KUN ALONE!!!*


----------



## butcher50 (Jul 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why is Orochimaru not considered a pervert in that chart?



he is charted as "Unaffiliated" which basically means = weird fetishes.


----------



## eurytus (Jul 13, 2013)

zuul said:


> Kimimaro is dead, Sauce is the replacement.
> 
> And speaking of gay character, Kimimaro certainly fits the bill. He's like Haku, except that unlike Zabuza, Oro never cared about him.



kinda hard to believe a creep like Oro actually has quite a few admirers, Kabuto is soo gay for Oro too. But he's only interested in Uchiha pretty boys 

I just realised all Hiruzen's students are somewhat sexually frustrated, Jiraiya is a pervy hermit, Oro is a pedo who's has a festish for uchiha boys, and there's only 1 left in the whole dam world, Tsunade, has a thing for pervy hermit?? or is she a closet lesbian?



			
				suuki said:
			
		

> And let's not forget that the only person in the whole series who was really able to get any type of reaction out of him was Naruto.



you forgot Itachi, he can get a reaction without even trying


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 13, 2013)

Bitch please, Oro is sexy ...


edit: this thread 







PikaCheeka said:


> I know. There should be a special branch just for Orochimaru-level pervs.



Oro should be a porn actor, he would be the protagonist in a movie series called "Snakes and Tongue heaven"


----------



## Krory (Jul 13, 2013)

I would invest in Orochimaru porn.

Just saying.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 13, 2013)

i wonder what kind of silly porn movie songs it would have


----------



## Udontard4ever (Jul 13, 2013)

i see no contradiction here, that was asuma's doing as well

wind is a very rare element y'know


----------



## Veo (Jul 13, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> butthurt people commething ITT.
> 
> stop your 'we are all equal k, gay men are men too, k?.
> 
> stop you pro-homosexuals, it's okay if you want to be gay, but some times people like this (the defensors) ruin the funny part of the life (thread) and not just the pro-homosexuals, but the moralfags in general.



You have no clue, bro, seriously. I hope one day you re read your own answer and facepalm to it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 13, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Oro should be a porn actor, he would be the protagonist in a movie series called "Snakes and Tongue heaven"





krory said:


> I would invest in Orochimaru porn.
> 
> Just saying.





Jeαnne said:


> i wonder what kind of silly porn movie songs it would have



You guys kill me. 

Who would co-star?


----------



## The Prodigy (Jul 13, 2013)

Wouldn't care as long is not the Uchiha's 

eh I guess Madara is fine, the dude is too well


----------



## RasenganSake (Jul 13, 2013)

I would freaking love Kishi if he made one of his characters gay. I don't see anything wrong with that happening. But he should maybe announce after finishing Naruto, or else people would think he would make this a Yaoi manga. As mentioned in this thread about Rowling announcing that Dumbledore was gay, but we didn't see anything that could make him gay in the books.


----------



## principito (Jul 13, 2013)

Given the nature of characters like Sai or Haku they could be gay and it would actually fit..... but since they are side characters and these kind of aspects of their personal life are completely irrelevant to the story there's absolutely no need to mention it....


----------



## Krory (Jul 13, 2013)

ITT: Socially awkward nature due to having a troubled child hood is a "nature" that makes you gay.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 13, 2013)

egressmadara said:


> > Not Kakashi
> > Not Gai
> > Not Jiraiya (as if)
> > Not Kisame
> ...



Of course, we wouldn't dare infect your favorite men with the gay and risk threatening your entire sense of masculinity!

On topic, I like the work Kishi did on several relationships, namely Dan and Tsunade, Jiraiya and Tsunade, and Temari and Shikamaru. If it were as well written as those, it'd be a great addition to the story.

I remember reading somewhere years ago that Zabuza and Haku were Kishimoto's attempt at writing a gay relationship, but it might have been a hoax. There's other ambiguities, like Itachi and Izuna, so it might already be there under our noses.


----------



## EndlessDaylight (Jul 13, 2013)

I know im not the only one that sees the heavy implications of Sai's homosexuality

also Haku is pretty blatant too

I wouldn't care if anyone was gay, as long as it made sense with the character


----------



## Krory (Jul 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> You guys kill me.
> 
> Who would co-star?



All of the Uchiha, obviously.


----------



## Krory (Jul 13, 2013)

And it's borderline embarrassing when people think sexuality has to "make sense."


----------



## ℛei (Jul 13, 2013)

gah

Kishi-sama already gave us a bunch of gay characters; Sauce,Nardo,Hashi,Mads,Itachi,Haku,Sai,OroPedo,oh and don't forget chicks.Ino,Sakura are totally gay for each other


----------



## Shizune (Jul 13, 2013)

krory said:


> And it's borderline embarrassing when people think sexuality has to "make sense."


----------



## Daxter (Jul 13, 2013)

There's quite a lot of ignorance in this thread, and some of it did make me lol pretty hard. The attempts to pigeonhole sexuality so blatantly is silly.

Kishi doesn't even have the balls to kill people off properly, I doubt he'd man up and make someone gay, or at least officially, seeing as Naruto is a pretty gay manga in terms of innuendo as is. 

Being LGBT myself, I enjoy seeing meaningful gay relationships portrayed in media I enjoy. I don't expect it though, one really can't, even in this day and age. You get used to reading between the lines and interpreting relationships on the subtleties, which authors do often inject when they can't be overt.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> You guys kill me.
> 
> Who would co-star?


the woody men, mads and hashi, would make special participations, "of woods and tongues".

Sasuke would join too in "snakes on fire" or "electrified"


----------



## Miyoshi (Jul 13, 2013)

The funniest part of this thread isn't the insensitivity. It's the self-righteousness oozing out of the posts so called addressing the ignorance.

This is one gay ass, sensitive  ass thread. Feel free to be offended gooches.


----------



## Kanga (Jul 13, 2013)

I would totally be down for it. Some thing different for once.


----------



## Daxter (Jul 13, 2013)

So angwy.


________


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 13, 2013)

krory said:


> All of the Uchiha, obviously.



Without a doubt.



Jeαnne said:


> the woody men, mads and hashi, would make special participations, "of woods and tongues".
> 
> Sasuke would join too in "snakes on fire" or "electrified"



Yamato would have to make an appearance, too. 

The Woody Man, Part 2!


----------



## iJutsu (Jul 13, 2013)

Everyone is a bisexual. Except for Madara.

There. Safe.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 13, 2013)

I seriously do wonder sometimes if Kishi will end the series with a kiss between Naruto and Sasuke.  I don't mean this as a joke.  I mean a serious empathetic "you are my reason for living/striving" kiss.  Not sexual kiss, but love kiss.  It's true that Naruto has thought of Sasuke very deeply (on the same level of his crush for Sakura, maybe even deeper) and whenever Naruto is in front of Sasuke, he can't help but have his heart tremble, be annoyed, or be interested in what he has to say.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 13, 2013)

Far better manga and would explain a lot.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 13, 2013)

Morglay said:


> I really didn't think this topic would generate this much of a response. I personally wouldn't care, as long as it isn't Sasuke and Naruto... That is the most unhealthy relationship I think I have ever viewed in fiction. It worries me that Kishi thinks this is how any male teenagers react to each other.



Karin: He tried to kill me it felt so good.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 13, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> I seriously do wonder sometimes if Kishi will end the series with a kiss between Naruto and Sasuke.  I don't mean this as a joke.  I mean a serious empathetic "you are my reason for living/striving" kiss.  Not sexual kiss, but love kiss.  It's true that Naruto has thought of Sasuke very deeply (on the same level of his crush for Sakura, maybe even deeper) and whenever Naruto is in front of Sasuke, he can't help but have his heart tremble, be annoyed, or be interested in what he has to say.



Not sure what's worse. The fact that you think this is possible or your horrific grasp on Japanese culture.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 14, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Without a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the man, the legend, YAMATO WOOD


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 14, 2013)

Lol. Can Obito even fap with that right hand of his? 

Coz Obito might warp his penis off to another dimension if he uses his bad arm lmao. 

Yamato's screen name should be Gary Wood.
Raikage A should be there as well as Mandingo.


----------



## Veo (Jul 14, 2013)

Miyoshi said:


> The funniest part of this thread isn't the insensitivity. It's the self-righteousness oozing out of the posts so called addressing the ignorance.
> 
> This is one gay ass, sensitive  ass thread. Feel free to be offended gooches.



And that's why you are wrong. Simple.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jul 14, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> I seriously do wonder sometimes if Kishi will end the series with a kiss between Naruto and Sasuke.  I don't mean this as a joke.  I mean a serious empathetic "you are my reason for living/striving" kiss.  Not sexual kiss, but love kiss.  It's true that Naruto has thought of Sasuke very deeply (on the same level of his crush for Sakura, maybe even deeper) and whenever Naruto is in front of Sasuke, he can't help but have his heart tremble, be annoyed, or be interested in what he has to say.


This is disgusting... but... so true.


----------



## Danzio (Jul 14, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> *I seriously do wonder sometimes if Kishi will end the series with a kiss between Naruto and Sasuke*.  I don't mean this as a joke.  *I mean a serious empathetic "you are my reason for living/striving" kiss*.  Not sexual kiss, but love kiss.  It's true that *Naruto has thought of Sasuke very deeply (on the same level of his crush for Sakura, maybe even deeper)* and whenever Naruto is in front of Sasuke, he can't help *but have his heart tremble*, be annoyed, or be interested in what he has to say.






I think it says more about you than the manga. I mean, WTF?!


----------



## Revolution (Jul 14, 2013)

Danzio said:


> I think it says more about you than the manga. I mean, WTF?!



lol, "have his heart tremble" is cannon It was also pointed out the the video game clip of Ninja Storm 2.



PikaCheeka said:


> Not sure what's worse. The fact that you think this is possible or your horrific grasp on Japanese culture.



What specific part of Japanese culture are you referring to?

If anything, guys kissing on the cheek is a European thing.


----------



## BankaiLegend3135 (Jul 14, 2013)

Zabuza and Haku? Da fuq?

You guys SERIOUSLY interpreted their relationship as wanting to have gay relations with each other? 



Okay.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 14, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> lol, "have his heart tremble" is cannon It was also pointed out the the video game clip of Ninja Storm 2.



Video game =/= canon.



> What specific part of Japanese culture are you referring to?
> 
> If anything, guys kissing on the cheek is a European thing.



So you think Japanese guys smooch on the lips just because they are friends? WTF?


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Jul 14, 2013)

I would be very surprised if Madara was even remotely interested in women. He strikes me as someone who was very proud of his gayness.


----------



## LesExit (Jul 14, 2013)

I would like for there to be an openly gay character...but for it to not be a big deal. Everything always has to be a big deal with homoseuxality...and I guess as a society many people view it as still at least slightly tabboo so when it comes up it's not like 

"gay "...it's like 

*Spoiler*: __ 



"*GAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!* :amazed"




XD it doesn't have to and shouldn't be that way. We should treat it just as normally as heterosexuality, and I think that society is getting to that point, it's going to take time though.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 14, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Video game =/= canon.
> 
> 
> 
> So you think Japanese guys smooch on the lips just because they are friends? WTF?



lol, no 



LesExit said:


> I would like for there to be an openly gay character...*but for it to not be a big deal*. Everything always has to be a big deal with homoseuxality...and I guess as a society many people view it as still at least slightly tabboo so when it comes up it's not like
> 
> "gay "...it's like
> 
> ...



Since when is romance of any status (gay or straight) _*not*_ a big deal?

If someone has those feels, it's gonna be a big deal.  Have you not seen the shipping wars?  Even if a character is mentioned to be gay, there will at least be a pause with everyone reacting and realizing with "oh".


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Jul 14, 2013)

The main problem is women trying to find romance in everything, they have a different set of values than men do. Their brains are programmed to scan for romance, interpret romance and invent romance where there is none. 

The amount of fangirls is directly proportional to the amount of gayness interpreted from a work. A woman and a man reading the same thing will come back with different conclusions. 

Man: "They were good friends"
Woman: "They were lovers"  

That said, I can't look at all the male "bonding" moments in this manga the same way I did before unfortunately. Before the fangirl inception I'd just think "friends or enemies", now I look at it "this guy is too close, definitely gay innuendo". 

That's right. Fangirls turned me gay.


----------



## LesExit (Jul 14, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Since when is romance of any status (gay or straight) _*not*_ a big deal?
> 
> If someone has those feels, it's gonna be a big deal.  Have you not seen the shipping wars?  Even if a character is mentioned to be gay, there will at least be a pause with everyone reacting and realizing with "oh".


Making homosexuality a giant defining trait is what I wouldn't want. Not saying the romance can't be a big deal :3 Highlight their relationship. Make them gay, but don't base their entire relationship off of a stereotype ya know?


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jul 14, 2013)

LesExit said:


> I would like for there to be an openly gay character...but for it to not be a big deal. Everything always has to be a big deal with homoseuxality...and I guess as a society many people view it as still at least slightly tabboo so when it comes up it's not like
> 
> "gay "...it's like
> 
> ...



So...you want an Omar-esque character?


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jul 14, 2013)

Haku. Sai. Iruka, maybe? 



Veo said:


> Haku and Shizune are gay, aren't they?
> No need to make it official to make it true.
> 
> I wish Asuma and Kakashi were a gay couple



Pretty sure Asuma is the least likely character in all of anime to be gay. He exudes manly manness unless you ask all those bara folks on Tumblr.


----------



## eurytus (Jul 14, 2013)

Naruto Fighto said:


> The main problem is women trying to find romance in everything, they have a different set of values than men do. Their brains are programmed to scan for romance, interpret romance and invent romance where there is none.




nah....I ship them cos they're cute together, not because I believe there's romance there. The hetero romance is so dull in the manga, I'd rather ship the bishies


----------



## LesExit (Jul 14, 2013)

Fruit Monger said:


> So...you want an Omar-esque character?


....I....I don't know what you're trying to say, I tried to use google to further understand and it offered me no good aid. So....perhaps (∪ ◡ ∪)?


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 14, 2013)

Didn't Iruka fall for sexy-no-jutsu?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 14, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> I seriously do wonder sometimes if Kishi will end the series with a kiss between Naruto and Sasuke.  I don't mean this as a joke.  I mean a serious empathetic "you are my reason for living/striving" kiss.  Not sexual kiss, but love kiss.  It's true that Naruto has thought of Sasuke very deeply (on the same level of his crush for Sakura, maybe even deeper) and whenever Naruto is in front of Sasuke, he can't help but have his heart tremble, be annoyed, or be interested in what he has to say.


come on 


though i do think that we will get a joke kiss again sooner or later, to make reference to chapter 3


----------



## Venom (Jul 14, 2013)

I thought its obvious that Naruto is gay for Sasuke?


----------



## lazer (Jul 15, 2013)

Since when was part 2 naruto not considered gay? dat homo was tossin and turnin in bed thinkin about sasuke  and hyperventilated  over sasuke  oh god! i miss part 1 naruto so much


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Jul 15, 2013)

Might be missing a few...

*Gay:*
- Deidara, Gai, Gaara, Hidan, Iruka, Itachi, Kimimaro, Madara, Naruto, Sai, Sasuke, Shisui, Suigetsu, Tobirama, Utakata, White Zetsu and Zabuza

*Bisexual:*
- Anko, Hashirama, Kakashi, Minato, Obito and Shizune

*Confused:*
- Haku, Kabuto, Rock Lee and Sasori

*p*d*p****:*
- Danzou and Orochimaru... Obito can fall into this category, too


----------



## CrazyAries (Jul 15, 2013)

This thread. 

I wouldn’t be surprised if Madara was gay, provided Kishimoto would make any of his characters officially gay (which I doubt).

Sai has shown no romantic inclinations either way.  He is still learning about human emotion.  In any event, I would guess that he is just comfortable in his own skin.  I would like to see Kishimoto explain Sai’s regular attire, though.



Naruto Fighto said:


> The main problem is women trying to find romance in everything, they have a different set of values than men do. Their brains are programmed to scan for romance, interpret romance and invent romance where there is none.
> 
> The amount of fangirls is directly proportional to the amount of gayness interpreted from a work. A woman and a man reading the same thing will come back with different conclusions.
> 
> ...



Man, I’ve been meaning to say this for a while now:  a lot of your posts start out fine….

I could be like, “Okay, this seems all right.”

[One or two paragraphs later] “WTF?”

This post I quoted is straight WTF.

Yes, there are fangirls who will ship anyone under that sun be they gay or straight couples, but even guys question the sexuality of characters in this manga.  One reason is Kishimoto’s focus on male, often tortuous bonds.  Few relationships in this manga that have been given a decent amount of focus are what one would consider healthy and any healthy heterosexual relationship has been mostly skipped.  The relationship that has been given the most focus has been Naruto and Sasuke’s and that has superseded any emotion Naruto has felt toward members of the opposite sex.  On top of that, Madara’s obsession with his rival, Hashirama, and disdain of women have raised quite a few eyebrows.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Didn't Iruka fall for sexy-no-jutsu?



Hiruzen did as well, despite the fact that Naruto was performing the jutsu.  If anything, that would be a sign that both had found the image enticing.


----------



## zuul (Jul 15, 2013)

King Itachi said:


> Might be missing a few...
> 
> *Gay:*
> - Deidara, Gai, Gaara, Hidan, Iruka, Itachi, Kimimaro, Madara, Naruto, Sai, Sasuke, Shisui, Suigetsu, Tobirama, Utakata, White Zetsu and Zabuza
> ...



Suigetsu is gay but Haku and Kabuto are just confused. WTF am I reading ?


----------



## Van Konzen (Jul 15, 2013)

once you get laid, Kishi will kill you..

victims:
Hashirama - banged the mother of all Uzumaki, died.
Tobirama - fuqd all the the members of cloud assassins,
and this just in, they were all Samui level assassins.. died due to autoerotic asphyxiation..
Hiruzen - we know he fathered Asuma, died.
Asuma - banged the pseudo.sharingan chick, died.
Minato - with his tag, Kushina has no escape, died.
Jiraiya - he was not indeed all talk, died.
Dan - ohw we are jealous of this guy, you had a handful of those massive tits..
certainly Kishi would kill you early..
Itachi - her girlfriend died in pleasure, no exemption, died.
Nagato - with Yahiko, Konan was their bitch, died.
Danzo - not all ANBU are males, they have babes and their hot, certainly their boss would die.
Neji - received the ultimate present from Tenten when he became a jounin, died.

and the rest who are still alive, yes, you know the answer son.


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Jul 15, 2013)

CrazyAries said:


> Man, I?ve been meaning to say this for a while now:  a lot of your posts start out fine?.
> 
> I could be like, ?Okay, this seems all right.?
> 
> ...



It's more than a few fangirls, and they make their own headcanon.

Madara is not confirmed to be gay, no one in "Naruto" is. But to fangirls, they consider it a done deal. 

I'm not even exaggerating, before I would look at relationships between men as friends or partners (no, not sexual partners but professional partners).

Now it has reached the point where Sherlock and Watson are considered gay by the majority of the fans (female mostly) on internet, where I can't browse a character's page without seeing a majority of fangirls calling the character gay.

Kirk and Spock, Sherlock and Watson, Frodo and Sam.

The worst thing is I begun to see their point of view, now I can't look at the characters in the same light as I did before. 

These characters were not intended to be seen as gay, only as very very good friends. In 5 more years they'll all be rewritten as gay. Fangirls practically already rewrote them. 


Now you might say "so what, what do you have against gays, let them be seen as gay blabla"
It is my right to like or dislike a character based on his/her sexual orientation. If Sherlock and Holmes started out as gay characters, maybe I wouldn't be a fan of the characters to begin with.

And no, I'm not a "homophobe". I don't care if some character in "Naruto" comes out as gay. Good for Kishimoto, the romance and sex have absolutely no influence on this story at all. So I wouldn't care about Itachi's sexual background for example, I am not going to read about his sexual escapades because that is not the focus of the story. It is a secondary, irrelevant characteristic that wouldn't sway my judgment one way or the other. 

But making every character gay, and not being able to even tell the difference between really close friends and sex partners, that is going overboard. It is good to have different points of view. But as I'm seeing it, the fangirl point of view is overshadowing all the others and becoming the golden standard. That is not so good after all, am I right? 

Lets not go too drastic one way or the other. People can be really close friends without being gay.


----------



## SLB (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> come on
> 
> 
> though i do think that we will get a joke kiss again sooner or later, to make reference to chapter 3



Sasuke being the one who falls in accidentally this time...?

I can see that.


----------



## Dominus (Jul 15, 2013)

King Itachi said:


> *Gay:*
> - Deidara, Gai, Gaara, Hidan, Iruka, Itachi, Kimimaro, Madara, Naruto, Sai, Sasuke, Shisui, Suigetsu, *Tobirama*, Utakata, White Zetsu and Zabuza



How about NO!


----------



## Veo (Jul 15, 2013)

Dark Prince of Awesome said:


> How about NO!



What's wrong with it? Being gay would not make him any less badass. 

He's pretty hot, so I vote YES


----------



## Kage (Jul 15, 2013)

CrazyAries said:


> I would like to see Kishimoto explain Sai?s regular attire, though.


I vaguely recall an explanation of the sort years ago. He was going for "cool"



CrazyAries said:


> Man, I?ve been meaning to say this for a while now:  a lot of your posts start out fine?.
> 
> I could be like, ?Okay, this seems all right.?
> 
> ...


pretty sure it's a troll.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 15, 2013)

So wait a minute, Minato isn't female?


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Jul 15, 2013)

Kage said:


> pretty sure it's a troll.



It may seem that way, to a lesser intelligence.


----------



## Kage (Jul 15, 2013)

whatever you say Troll-chan.


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Jul 15, 2013)

Kage said:


> whatever you say Troll-chan.



I'm not a troll, almost everything I write is what I really mean.


----------



## Bloo (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't care if a character is gay, as long as it's handled tastefully and doesn't seem contrived. For instance, Naruto and Sasuke becoming lovers would just seem too forced at this point.


----------



## Kronin (Jul 15, 2013)

There was already a similar thread and like I said in that one my answer remain: "So?".


----------



## Rain (Jul 15, 2013)

Veo said:


> What's wrong with it? Being gay would not make him any less badass.
> 
> I am homosexual, so I vote YES



fixed that for you.


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Jul 15, 2013)

Bloo said:


> I don't care if a character is gay, as long as it's handled tastefully and doesn't seem contrived. For instance, Naruto and Sasuke becoming lovers would just seem too forced at this point.



It would also shift the focus of the story which is friendship, to gay romance novel that lasted for 600 chapters.

It would just be deceiving the readers and a big insult to the readers.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Jul 15, 2013)

zuul said:


> Suigetsu is gay but Haku and Kabuto are just confused. WTF am I reading ?



Link removed

He was getting rather close... 

Additionally, the way he interferes with Sasuke/Karin is kinda questionable. 



Dark Prince of Awesome said:


> How about NO!



Personally, I think his attire is really gay.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 15, 2013)

Regarding Zabuza and Haku... I do see something in Haku -> Zabuza (your 'beautiful' face always struck me as bizarre), but we musn't forget there was a lot of worship, dependancy and stockholm's syndrome in that relationship, from a very young age. Zabuza -> Haku was always more like owner -> pet (the real kind, not the sick kind).

Regarding Hashirama and Madara and divorcing the fangirl within for a moment to give an objective opinion, their relationship is intense and depthful, but there isn't anything romantic there. Though I don't think the jump would be very hard to make albeit I admit a cultural barrier might be making things fuzzy on that regard.

Sai... well, he looks at penises. As if the standard guy doesn't look at it when they're in a public WC.  He just blurts everything that says, but that's the same with _everything_ regarding Sai. Still, he does comment on penises as a lot, so I do see where the arguments come from. I'm inclined to believe he's not gay (whatever his leanings are) from what we've seen.

I don't see any gayness in any of the other characters, so I'm not going to bother discussing it.

Regarding a Dumbledore type of reveal... that was bullshit. JKR did it because she's an attention whore. The message she implied there wasn't good either. The only gay character in HP is an old guy (therefore taking away the sexual aspect), their relationship (even if only platonic) was portrayed as destructive and negative (I don't need to explain why this is bad), furthermore only one such relationship was confirmed because the guy was said to be always afraid to embark in another after that. Not a very positive portrayal at all. The two lesbians in Sailor Moon (for example) was way better handled than Dumbledore. That belonged to the plot and was by no means used to crutch anything, as it should.



LesExit said:


> We should treat it just as normally as heterosexuality, and I think that society is getting to that point, it's going to take time though.



We're getting there? Ring me in a century, and that's a generous estimation.



Otaku Shrink said:


> Pretty sure Asuma is the least likely character in all of anime to be gay. He exudes manly manness unless you ask all those bara folks on Tumblr.



Bara is targeted at gay men while yaoi / shonen ai is targeted at _females_. To access if a gay relationship is being portrayed correctly, you ask the bara fans, not the yaoi fans.


----------



## zuul (Jul 15, 2013)

King Itachi said:


> Link removed
> 
> He was getting rather close...
> 
> ...



I think he likes Karin. To me he's mostly heterosexual. Juugo, on the other hand. 
But Haku and Kabuto are 100% pure homosexual. They are not confused.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 15, 2013)

Rain said:


> fixed that for you.



Was this really necessary?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 15, 2013)

Madara obviously.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 15, 2013)

Veo said:


> What's wrong with it? Being gay would not make him any less badass.
> 
> He's pretty hot, so I vote YES



I second this!!!


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 15, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Regarding Zabuza and Haku... I do see something in Haku -> Zabuza (your 'beautiful' face always struck me as bizarre), but we musn't forget there was a lot of worship, dependancy and stockholm's syndrome in that relationship, from a very young age. Zabuza -> Haku was always more like owner -> pet (the real kind, not the sick kind).
> 
> Regarding Hashirama and Madara and divorcing the fangirl within for a moment to give an objective opinion, their relationship is intense and depthful, but there isn't anything romantic there. Though I don't think the jump would be very hard to make albeit I admit a cultural barrier might be making things fuzzy on that regard.
> 
> ...


Just because Bara is directed at gay men doesn't make it any more realistic or any better at handling a relationship. There's usually just a lot of manly, beefy sex. 







Not that I would know...


----------



## ch1p (Jul 15, 2013)

Something aimed at gay men will portray gay relationships better than something aimed at teen or young women. I'm not saying there aren't exceptions, but that should be the case for the majority of works.

Much like "romance" novels aimed at men (especially if written by men) will portray relationships as males see them then better than romance novels aimed at women (especially if written by females) which will portray relationships as female see them. Again there are exceptions, but its the case for the majority of works. It's also the same with a male character in general. A male author will usually portray males better than females and vice-versa. The social conditioning of genders are usually not well known for the opposite side. Once you've read enough works, you can guess if something was written by a female or a male, if romance is in it, you can pinpoint it even better. Granted, the differences used to be more flagrant in the past, but you can still find them in the works of today.


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2013)

his manga will shit on OP in sales if that happens


----------



## Daxter (Jul 15, 2013)

Baroxio said:


> Just because Bara is directed at gay men doesn't make it any more realistic or any better at handling a relationship. There's usually just a lot of manly, beefy sex.




Indeed. Popular fiction rarely imitates real life, regardless of genre.


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (Jul 15, 2013)

i personally would not like it. i think romance is beautiful regardless of gender, but i'm a straight girl and don't enjoy yaoi so no I would not enjoy naruto or sasuke coming out as gay (because if they were, they'd be the most official couple in the whole series lol). 

I guess it depends on who it is though. If it were Orochimaru then I wouldn't be surprised. but just because the cool stoic guys don't show emotion towards any females, doesn't mean they're gay.  it just means they're focused on other ambitions.


----------



## Daxter (Jul 15, 2013)

Funny, BL's most common fan is the straight girl.


----------



## LesExit (Jul 15, 2013)

ch1p said:


> We're getting there? Ring me in a century, and that's a generous estimation.


 If it takes more than a century so be it XD I said it's going to take time. As long as theres progress being made, which I believe there is, I'll be happy knowing that one day people won't have to go through the same BS so many have to today. Might not be fully there in a century, but better? HELL YA! By _leaps and bounds_. Even if people in places like Ugaunda a century from now are only at the level America is today, that would be amazing progress for the world!!! pek 

I don't know I like to have some faith in humanity, since it seems like everyone around doesn't :


----------



## SLB (Jul 15, 2013)

zuul said:


> I think he likes Karin. To me he's mostly heterosexual. Juugo, on the other hand.
> But Haku and Kabuto are 100% pure homosexual. They are not confused.



Suigetsu and Karin? 

You know what? That's actually kind of nice.


----------



## alcoholmixture (Jul 15, 2013)

Dark Prince of Awesome said:


> How about NO!


 Yeah, I know one can be gay and masculine (when it comes to weak points, he's even _weak in a pretty masculine way_) . 

But somehow the vibe I get from him is that "strictly heterosexual, pretended to be asexual, could turn into a predator given the wrong conditions".


 Oro most likely is the one with the broadest range of targets and preferences. Can see him f*ck anything that moves to get new expriences (Kabuto on the other hand I can see as someone naturally mostly hetero, but had a gay side that was turned on and twisted by Oro)
 Hashi and Itachi I can see as the kind who can love a woman who then turns out to be a dude (or the other way around) and decide they can care less about it. It's the very basic idea about their personalities: overcome taboos and limitations, also naturally dominant but _because_ of that won't require it all the time.
 Most of humans are bi naturally anyway. 
 If there is someone who is strictly gay, that's probably Madara considering he hates women. Really, I've seen men who admire strength, respect strength, I've never seen a competitive man who finds the strength in the rival who takes verything away from him beautiful.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jul 15, 2013)

Veo said:


> What's wrong with it? Being gay would not make him any less badass.
> 
> He's pretty hot, so I vote YES


Of course you can be gay and be bad ass. 

Just ask the Booty Warrior:
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]f_wWdTryqLY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Programen (Jul 16, 2013)

I think that Naruto (manga and series) will never really focus on relationships, so you can only say that all the characters are considered neutral until they show that they like someone, then you can consider some people straight (Naruto, Sakura, Hinata).

Or if some characters show no heterosexuality, like when Sasuke doesn't care about all the cute girls who like him, then you can say he's probably gay.


----------



## unan (Jul 16, 2013)

A lot of the fan media sure like to depict Naruto as a pimp or a hentai porn god. I wonder how much money fans spend on commissioning for someone like Sasuke or Orchimaru for hentai like art or videos because Naruto fan boys are spending money on hot naruto or girl action like it's steroids.

None of the characters are gay, a lot of the fans are seeing a lot of hentai has naruto in it along with tons of fap fantasy of naruto doing it with everyone even the characters who are older than him.

I never got how Naruto is supposedly sexual desirable to the point of having the most hentai than someone like Kakashi or Sasuke or even Jiraiya.


----------



## Mysterious Sai (Jul 16, 2013)

Puppetry said:


> Only if it's merely an aspect of a character instead of the focal point.



This.

I wouldn't mind if Kishi added in or revealed a current Shinobi to be gay.


----------



## CrazyAries (Jul 16, 2013)

CyberianGinseng said:


> Of course you can be gay and be bad ass.
> 
> Just ask the Booty Warrior:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I can't see the video.  Do you have the URL?


----------



## Programen (Jul 16, 2013)

CrazyAries said:


> I can't see the video.  Do you have the URL?



Here you go: Link removed


----------



## ch1p (Jul 16, 2013)

LesExit said:


> If it takes more than a century so be it XD I said it's going to take time. As long as theres progress being made, which I believe there is, I'll be happy knowing that one day people won't have to go through the same BS so many have to today. Might not be fully there in a century, but better? HELL YA! By _leaps and bounds_. Even if people in places like Ugaunda a century from now are only at the level America is today, that would be amazing progress for the world!!! pek
> 
> I don't know I like to have some faith in humanity, since it seems like everyone around doesn't :



It's not a matter of faith in humanity, because eventually we will get there. It's a matter of faith in society. Just look at other types of prejudice. Look at them, look at how long they have existed, and extrapolate to other types of prejudice.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 16, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Funny, BL's most common fan is the straight girl.



There's nothing funny, weird, or puzzling about this, actually.

In fact it makes_ significantly _more sense than the fact that most yuri fans are male, and that is easy enough to explain to begin with.


----------



## Daxter (Jul 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> There's nothing funny, weird, or puzzling about this, actually.
> 
> In fact it makes_ significantly _more sense than the fact that most yuri fans are male, and that is easy enough to explain to begin with.



I wasn't saying it as if it was _truly_ puzzling, it was in response to the post above me that said something along the lines of not being into yaoi because she's a straight female.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 16, 2013)

Naruto Fighto said:


> It would also shift the focus of the story which is friendship, to gay romance novel that lasted for 600 chapters.
> 
> It would just be deceiving the readers and a big insult to the readers.



I would not be surprised if it actually happened.  No, Sasuke has not been in love with Naruto, but he suddenly realizes that he loves him kind of thing.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 16, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I wasn't saying it as if it was _truly_ puzzling, it was in response to the post above me that said something along the lines of not being into yaoi because she's a straight female.



Ah yea, that's pretty naive.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 16, 2013)

No one, demn...


----------



## Krory (Jul 17, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> In fact it makes_ significantly _more sense than the fact that most yuri fans are male, and that is easy enough to explain to begin with.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 17, 2013)

alcoholmixture said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know one can be gay and masculine (when it comes to weak points, he's even weak in a pretty masculine way) .
> 
> *But somehow the vibe I get from him is that "strictly heterosexual, pretended to be asexual, could turn into a predator given the wrong conditions"*.


Same.
Won't stop me from shipping him with whoever I please though.


King Itachi said:


> Personally, I think his attire is really gay.




on the fur collar.


----------



## Krory (Jul 17, 2013)

Revy said:


> Same.
> Won't stop me from shipping him with whoever I please though.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Jul 17, 2013)

Trollkage would be even cooler if he were gay. Just sayin'


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jul 17, 2013)

pretty sure Madara's Gay


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 18, 2013)

Kind of a big deal said:


> Trollkage would be even cooler if he were gay. Just sayin'


Trollkage would be the coolest if he were pansexual. Just sayin'



Nathan Copeland said:


> pretty sure Madara's Gay


pretty sure you're right.


----------



## korykal (Jul 18, 2013)

Depends on the character . 
I'm not gay so if the characters I personally identify with would turn out to be gay I couldn't do that anymore. 
I would not mind it if characters that have always seemed or acted gay turned out to actually be that way because it would seem natural.


... wouldn't mind some girls turning out gay either >_>


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 18, 2013)

korykal said:


> Depends on the character .
> *I'm not gay so if the characters I personally identify with would turn out to be gay I couldn't do that anymore. *
> I would not mind it if characters that have always seemed or acted gay turned out to actually be that way because it would seem natural.
> 
> ...



Are you one of those people who only reads things they can insert themselves into? And can you really no longer identify with a character just because he happens to prefer one gender over the other? Do you actually think someone is no longer the same person is they turn out to be gay? 

Wow.

It's okay for there to be lesbians though. Gay women are sexy, but I don't like gay men because I'm not a gay man.


----------



## korykal (Jul 18, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Are you one of those people who only reads things they can insert themselves into? And can you really no longer identify with a character just because he happens to prefer one gender over the other? Do you actually think someone is no longer the same person is they turn out to be gay?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> It's okay for there to be lesbians though. Gay women are sexy, but I don't like gay men because I'm not a gay man.



 ... well friend , it's kind of true that I tend to chose fiction I can relate to  . If you think I'm missing something or doing something wrong please let me know ^_^ 

About the character , yes it's about like you put it . I didn't say I would stop thinking a char is cool or I would no longer get where he is coming from if I found out he's gay. He could have a nice backstory or motives I agree with. But identify with him as a person ? Nope . Isn't that logical ?

And I find lesbians sexy  sorry but my tastes in this field are my own and I don't have to justify anything about it . It was more of a joke in this particular case anyway.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 18, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> How would you react if Kishi came forth and confirmed a character in the manga as homosexual?



aside from typical nf, nothing


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 18, 2013)

korykal said:


> ... well friend , it's kind of true that I tend to chose fiction I can relate to  . If you think I'm missing something or doing something wrong please let me know ^_^
> 
> About the character , yes it's about like you put it . I didn't say I would stop thinking a char is cool or I would no longer get where he is coming from if I found out he's gay. He could have a nice backstory or motives I agree with. But identify with him as a person ? Nope . Isn't that logical ?



There's a difference between relating to a character and playing the self-insert game. If you can no longer identify with a character just because their sexual orientation is not the same as yours, you are clearly doing the latter.

And no, it isn't particularly logical. There is much, much, much more to a character than their sexuality, and no longer being able to identify with them just because you find out they are gay is just...dumb. Especially if you have been identifying with them for some time beforehand. You can sugarcoat it all you want but it just comes down to you not wanting anything to do with a fictional gay dude.

This is even worse than being unable to identify with a character because they are the opposite gender. 



> And I find lesbians sexy  sorry but my tastes in this field are my own and I don't have to justify anything about it . It was more of a joke in this particular case anyway.



Doesn't make it any less dumb.


----------



## Krory (Jul 18, 2013)

As Pika said, what you're describing is not relating to a character - it's self-insertion. It's possible to relate to characters that still differ from you in ways - I could relate to a religious character just as I could relate to a female character. It really sounds like you're just trying to poorly mask a one-sided bigotry that you also try to excuse away because "LULZ, LESBIANS ARE HAWT" - which, mind you, is possibly one of the dumbest things uttered (and the same goes for women who only approve of gay males because LULZ, HAWT but disapprove of lesbians).

Simply put, it's just belittling and disgusting of you though I suppose it's much too late for you to ever hope to mature... you're likely permanently engrained in your closed-minded views.


----------



## korykal (Jul 18, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> There's a difference between relating to a character and playing the self-insert game. If you can no longer identify with a character just because their sexual orientation is not the same as yours, you are clearly doing the latter.
> 
> And no, it isn't particularly logical. There is much, much, much more to a character than their sexuality, and no longer being able to identify with them just because you find out they are gay is just...dumb. Especially if you have been identifying with them for some time beforehand. You can sugarcoat it all you want but it just comes down to you not wanting anything to do with a fictional gay dude.
> 
> ...



We are getting lost in terms here  Let's make it simpler .
In order to relate to a person you have to understand him/her and in order to do that you have to either imagine or know the way they feel. 
If you consider relating to someone in particular situations then sure I could relate to a gay character . As I said he might have a background, problems or dreams that I can understand and agree with. 
If you consider relating to a char as a whole ( inserting one's self in the story as you put it ) then sexual preferences are a major part of their personality. If you don't feel the same way It's hard to identify with that person because such a important part of their personality is an unknown to you. 
I would have nothing against a gay char , I might cheer for him in a fight if I agree with what he's doing . 

And you are being way too defensive . I'm not your enemy ^_^ I'm just being sincere with you instead of lying for the sake of sounding good

... and Krory , you make quite a lot of assumptions with little to base it on . You don't know me and I didn't state anything that justifies your comments . Actually you seem to classify people in only 2 categories : people that are gay and people that MUST be against gays . Sorry I'm neither .


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 18, 2013)

korykal said:


> We are getting lost in terms here  Let's make it simpler .
> In order to relate to a person you have to understand him/her and in order to do that you have to either imagine or know the way they feel.
> If you consider relating to someone in particular situations then sure I could relate to a gay character . As I said he might have a background, problems or dreams that I can understand and agree with.
> If you consider relating to a char as a whole ( inserting one's self in the story as you put it ) then sexual preferences are a major part of their personality. If you don't feel the same way It's hard to identify with that person because *such a important part of their personality* is an unknown to you.
> ...



I'll drop the "relating" versus "self-insertion" because you are missing the point. 

Your main problem is thinking that a character's sexuality is that important. 

If you are going to nitpick that much over what you can and can't identify with, how can you identify with _anyone_ in this story? 

Or is having a demon inside of you (Naruto, KB, etc) or having your entire family massacred (Sasuke) or having your old team-mate/friend be a psychopath out to destroy the world (Naruto, Kakashi, Hashirama) not as important as the person's sexuality? Note I used only male examples because damn, those mounds of flesh on that girl's chest make it really hard to identify with her!

Maybe you can't relate to that particular aspect of their character but it certainly shouldn't prevent you from identifying with them at all. If you can't handle it on a fictional level, it makes me wonder if you can relate to gay men in real life, or if you instead find them completely alien.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jul 18, 2013)

Who cares, most characters are blatant flaming homosexuals.


----------



## Krory (Jul 18, 2013)

It really is beginning to sound like part of the "relating" factor is if he can relate to who the character can bang or who the character is banging which is just all the more idiotic.

If you relate to a character who is an overachiever because he has an extremely judgmental father with absurdly high expectations, why does it matter who that character is fucking or wants to fuck? It's just completely asinine and pretty sad. You start to get too specific, none of these characters are relative to us, because I'm willing to bet not one of us has the issue of having a demon sealed inside of us or having to worry about an attack from ninjas that can control sand or bugs or summon Jesus, or have to worry about that creepy guy who spits swords out of his mouth and has snakes in his pants molesting our childhood friends.

This is all just completely moronic.


----------



## korykal (Jul 18, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'll drop the "relating" versus "self-insertion" because you are missing the point.
> 
> Your main problem is thinking that a character's sexuality is that important.
> 
> ...



I'm not missing the point , actually I think I just partially agreed with you in my last post 
Yes , not understanding someone's sexuality does not mean you can't relate to them at all. I explicitly said that I could relate to his ( the gay char's ) dreams or problems. So it's ok we agree about this part. 
I obviously can't know exactly how Hinata feels when she looks at Naturo but I still feel bad for her not getting more attention because I had moments in the past when I wanted more attention from certain people . So yeah I relate to that , but I don't see myself like Hinata , I couldn't because I don't know many things about what being her is like .
As for real life I only knew one gay guy . Real smart , quite funny , I liked having him around . Still didn't get him when he said he liked some man or another but I didn't even try , I sticked to the parts of him I did understand and those were enough to get along fine. Hope that answered your question about real life. 

---------------------------------
Krory : no it's not moronic , it's called fantastic fiction .
We don't have orcs or space ships either but we can still relate to people in those stories because we can understand why they are angry or confused when they lose their family or any of the other stuff. 
Just read what I wrote above for the relate vs insert thing


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 18, 2013)

korykal said:


> I'm not missing the point , actually I think I just partially agreed with you in my last post
> Yes , not understanding someone's sexuality does not mean you can't relate to them at all. I explicitly said that I could relate to his ( the gay char's ) dreams or problems. So it's ok we agree about this part.
> I obviously can't know exactly how Hinata feels when she looks at Naturo but I still feel bad for her not getting more attention because I had moments in the past when I wanted more attention from certain people . So yeah I relate to that , but I don't see myself like Hinata , I couldn't because I don't know many things about what being her is like .
> As for real life I only knew one gay guy . Real smart , quite funny , I liked having him around . Still didn't get him when he said he liked some man or another but I didn't even try , I sticked to the parts of him I did understand and those were enough to get along fine. Hope that answered your question about real life.



You have now entirely contradicted your first post:



korykal said:


> *I'm not gay so if the characters I personally identify with would turn out to be gay I couldn't do that anymore. *


----------



## korykal (Jul 18, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> You have now entirely contradicted your first post:



No , I agreed with what you were saying : relating and identifying are not the same thing . 
I can relate but not identify .
I think we just use the same words but define them differently : sure I can understand the problems of a gay or girl that don't have to do specifically with their sexuality . 
But say I read a book told  through the eyes of the main character who is gay and going into all details of his life . There will be parts of that character I will not fully understand and so I might relate to some of his problems but not identify with him as in imagine myself in his shoes .


----------



## Krory (Jul 18, 2013)

And we've come full circle.


----------



## korykal (Jul 18, 2013)

krory said:


> And we've come full circle.



You are not a very pleasant person , not for me at least  
You seem to really want to spread the hate instead of working out differences so I'll just say this :

- I never discriminated a soul in my life for any reason related to race, sexuality or religion 
- I only ask  what, ironically,  gays ask for themselves : don't impose on me to be something I am simply NOT , I can relate with many things but can't totally insert myself in a story as a gay character


----------



## Puppetry (Jul 18, 2013)

korykal said:


> You are not a very pleasant person , not for me at least



Neither are you, regardless of how you try to coat your discriminatory arguments in smileys and false pleasantries. Prejudice is prejudice, even if it smiles at you.



> I only ask  what, ironically,  gays ask for themselves : don't impose on me to be something I am simply NOT.



No wonder you can't identify with gays; you don't even have a grasp on our wants or desires.


----------



## korykal (Jul 18, 2013)

Puppetry said:


> Neither are you, regardless of how you try to coat your discriminatory arguments in smileys and false pleasantries. Prejudice is prejudice, even if it smiles at you.
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder you can't identify with gays; you don't even have a grasp on our wants or desires.



Ok , so I try to explain my point of view politely and I get attacked ...

You are right , I did use too many smileys for people that didn't really deserve polite treatment. ( no , no because they are gay or pro gay but because they are jerks , those come in all shapes and colors ) 

You use words that make you feel like some sort of avenging angel but are based on nothing.
I did not discriminate or show prejudice , at lest not in any generally accepted meaning of the words . At least quote those "discriminatory" arguments because I sincerely can't see them .

Do you like to fight people so much that you must make them out to be against you even if they are not ? I'm telling you I have nothing against gays. Why do you even think I do ?


----------



## Daxter (Jul 18, 2013)

While I don't necessarily agree with korykal, I think everyone's being a little too harsh on him here. He wasn't being antagonistic from what I can see. I think his views aren't anti-gay, just confused and misguided.


----------



## abc123 (Jul 18, 2013)

So korykal goes from someone who can't identify with a gay to being an unpleasant prejudiced person.

...pathetic. Cannot describe the last few posts as anything else.


----------



## Krory (Jul 18, 2013)

If you can't relate to someone who is gay _because_ they are gay when being gay has nothing to do with relating to their personality and life-instances, then yeah. That's prejudice. Sorry if you're too ignorant to realize that.


----------



## korykal (Jul 18, 2013)

krory said:


> If you can't relate to someone who is gay _because_ they are gay when being gay has nothing to do with relating to their personality and life-instances, then yeah. That's prejudice. Sorry if you're too ignorant to realize that.



Sorry man but you are either blind , not reading or trolling .

I explicitly stated I could relate in other departments except sexuality . I stated that several times and actually gave examples .

Me and PikaCheeka already made a distinction between relating and identifying with a character as in imaging yourself as that character . That is what I can't do


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jul 19, 2013)

LesExit said:


> ....I....I don't know what you're trying to say, I tried to use google to further understand and it offered me no good aid. So....perhaps (∪ ◡ ∪)?



You used google and you found nothing? weebey.gif


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 19, 2013)

This was supposed to be a simple, silly thread on what characters seem gay, not a debate on homosexuality as a whole or people's standings on homosexuality. 

This led to a controversial topic that is meant to be discussed in other sections. This thread needs to be locked or moved, or otherwise kept on topic with OP.  




And people please be respectful. This thread isn't meant to criticize other NF members for their personal beliefs, no matter how much you disagree with them.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 19, 2013)

Well, this certainly went places.

Maybe take this discussion to Downtown Konoha? Mm'kay? Mm'kay.


----------

